# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  دروس خصوصية للمتزوجات ، والدفع دعوة صادقة لوجه الله ^^

## فيء

*للبنات المتزوجات ، والمقبلات على الزواج...


حياكن الله ... اقربن لاتستحن...



هلا وغلا والله فيكن...*

كل وحدة تيلس على كرسيها من غير حركة ( حشى طالبات مدارس) خخخخخخخ


وطلعن دفاتركن وقلامتكن ، وسجلن اللي بقوله ^^


كلكن داشات ، وعندكن آمال إنكن تفرحن وتقردنن ( بو الشباب)...



*ودرسنا اليوم ...*

*مـــــغازلة الــــــــزوج...*


عزيزتي ، لاتتريين من ريلج كل شيء...

كوني المبادرة للحب ، وعلميه الحب...

يعني أنا يوم كنت مالجة ...

كل يوم اكلم ريلي ، قبل مايسكر ، أقول له ، ماودك تقول شي؟

يقول لي : لا ...

مرت فترة ... وأنا مغتاظة ، شو في هذا مايبا يرمس...

وفي مرة عطيته كاش ، قلت له ، لاتقول شي ، أنا بقول ..


أحـــــــــــــــــــــــبك...

*استاااااانس مسكين واستحى ... هععععععععع هع*


*بس من يومها بديت اسمع منه الكلام الحلو...


لازم تعرفن إن الريال غير الحرمة...


عاطفتهم مبنية عالماديات ، والأشياء المحسوسة...

يعني الريال يعبر عن حبه ، بأسلوب مادي...


غير الحرمة اللي تحب تظهر عاطفتها ومشاعرها الجياشة..*




*فكل وحدة تسجل في دفترها هالمعلومة المهمة* ... :13 (34): 


( بادري لمغازلة زوجك بالكلام المعسول المرصع بكلمات العشق والهيام)


اتصلي بريلج ... وقولي له ، متصلة أقول أحبك وبس...:13 (36):

وحتى لو ما أعارج أي اهتمام...
 
لا تستسلمين..

واستمري في العطاء والحب...


مع مرور الأيام ، بيتعلم منج الكلام...


وما اوصيكن بمسجات الحب والغرام...

اللي تييب راسه وتخليه بين الأحضان... :13 (21): 



انتظروا المزيد

اختكم فيء

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## وهج القمر

يا عيني والله 

تصدقين انا ريلي كان ابدا ماله خص في الكلام الحلو 

احين الحمدلله انه تغير بعد ما قمت اتبع وياه هالاساليب اللي ذكرتيها 

يزاج الله خير والله يوفقج انتي وريلج

----------


## متزوجة

رووووووووووووووووووعة

خلاص كتبت المعلومة في الدفتر يا أبلة 

يالله شو المعلومة الثانية 

حلوووووووووووو موضوعج

----------


## #الهيزه#

*فديييييييييتج احبببببببببببببببببببببببببببج واااااايد ههههه

من زمان ادور مثل طرقج الجهنميه ههههه

بعد نريد دروس زياده 

وسجلت طرقج في نوتي هههه

والله يوفقج ويسعدج مع ريلج ويرزقج بالذرية الصالحة*

----------


## فيء

الـدرس الثاني يا طالبات ..

هو ( كــــــوني الرقيقة القوية)


*شو يعني ؟*


يعني الريال يحب الرقة والدلال...


خليه يشوفج وإنت تتمكيجين


ابتسمي له ابتسامة بغمزة عين...^*

قولي له دوم ، إنج تبين تشترين فستان او ملابس داخلية 


يعني حسسيه إنج أنثى بكل شي...


وكوني قوية ، في اتخاذ القرارات...


لأن إذا عودتيه عالتنازل دايما بيركب راسج ، ولابيسويلج سالفه...


مثلا إذا وعدج بطلعة ، وعقب حسيتيه بيغير رايه...


قومي لبسي عباتج ، وقولي له : يلاّ حبيبي أنا جاهزة

يعني حطيه قدام الامر الواقع\


*هذا الدرس يباله شرح مطول...


والحصة خلصت...


ألحين الفسحة...


هههههههههه*

----------


## فيء

*انتظــــــــــــــــــــــرونـــــــــــــــي ..



لــــــــــــــي عودة ....


والواجب ...

السؤال الاول والثاني ، صفحة 44


وياسواد ليلها اللي مابتحل الواجب*

----------


## #الهيزه#

ابله حليت الواجب دووج شوفيه صح ولا ؟ ههههههههههه

بنشوف الدرس الثالث<<<متحمسه للحصص

----------


## بسمة فجر

صدقج و الله أنا بعد استخدمت هالطريقة في بداية الملجة و نجحت 
و هو كمل الباقي 
تسلمين عالموضوع الحلو و لك ألف شكر

----------


## قارب uae

عاااااااااااااش أحلى دروس و الله 



صبري عليه بسير أخذلي سندويشت فلافل و برجع

----------


## بطاقه

انزين والريال المشغول ليل ونهار ومن يدخل البيت
حط راسه على المخده وتعالي دوريه ما تحصلينه
من كثر التعب 
ما شي وقت حق مغازل ولا مضارب خخخخخخخخخ
يالله الدرس الثالث

----------


## um_abduallah

نتريا الحصص الياية على أحر من الجمر ونحن ماشين على الخط وياكم

----------


## شمولتي

الله حلو الدرس ربي يسعدج ياابلتي

----------


## فيء

> انزين والريال المشغول ليل ونهار ومن يدخل البيت
> حط راسه على المخده وتعالي دوريه ما تحصلينه
> من كثر التعب 
> ما شي وقت حق مغازل ولا مضارب خخخخخخخخخ
> يالله الدرس الثالث



صدقيني في طرق...

يوم يرجع من الدوام ، دخلي وياه الغرفة...


بس كوني قبل مجهزة له الملابس...عشان يبدل...


ساعديه في اللبس...


قولي له : ربي لايحرمني من دخلتك البيت 


وغطيه بايدج...


وقولي له : ما تآمر على شي غناتي؟؟


ومن هالكلام...


بس لاتحشرينه واايد ...


خلينه يرقد....



^^

----------


## فيء

> ابله حليت الواجب دووج شوفيه صح ولا ؟ ههههههههههه
> 
> بنشوف الدرس الثالث<<<متحمسه للحصص



شاااااطرة...


واللي ماحلت .، مابتدخل إلا بولي أمرها...



ههههههههههه

----------


## فيء

*حبيباتي أبلتكم بتسير ترقد... ^^


ورايي قومة الصبح...


وبإذن الله بعصر مخي ...

وبطلع كل الافكار...


مع السلامة ...


وشوي شوي على عماركن وانتن تركبن الباصات...*

----------


## غلا الدنيا

روعه موضوعج يسلمووو

----------


## تفدونه حبي

روعه موضوعج يسلمووو

----------


## قلبي انا

ابصراحه الموضوع كشخه افكا ر يديده .

----------


## شوق111

THANKS

----------


## فيء

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفة عالتأخير ...


بس ظروف خارج إرادتي..



يلاّ الحصة بدت...

----------


## فيء

*(شاركي زوجتك اهتماماته)*

*وهذا الدرس مهم جدا وبيدخل في الامتحان ، وعليه خمسين درجة.*



*المهمـــــ.....*



حريم وايد يشتكن ، اللي تقول : ريلي مايسمعني شو أقول.

واللي تقول : ريلي مشغول طول الوقت ومايطالع فيني.

*تدرون ليش؟*


*لأن الريال يحب يختلي بنفسه ، وهذا طبع الرياييل ، وبعد لأن الريال غير الحرمة وقت الشغل شغل ، و وقت الحب حب..


بس احنا الحريم نبا حب 24 ساعة....( نكسر الخاطر)*


*ولـــكن .. يا طالبة يا مـُجدة ...



أوجدي لنفسك مكانا ، واهتمي بما يهتم به زوجك*


*بقول لكم كييييف ن من خلال قصتي....*


سلمكن الله ، ريلي مدمن كمبيوترات وانترنت والكترونيات ، وأنا هالأشياء ما اطيقها ، وترفع ضغطي..

وأغلب وقته يفك ويركب بهالاجهزة...


فحسيت بجفاف في علاقتنا ، لذلك استخدمت كريم (دوف) هههههههههه


وزاد الطين بله ، إنه فتح محل كمبيوترات ، وأغلب الوقت طايح هناك


بس ربي رحمني ، وصارت ظروف ، وسكر المحل ( مبروووك )

بس هوايته الكمبيوتريه ظلت مستمرة..

عاد أنا فكرت شو أسوي ، وانا أساسا ما أحب هالسوالف...


فقمت ايلس وياه ، واسأله عن شغله على الكمبيوترات والبرامج ، ويجاوبني على طول...

بس إذا سألته عن لبسي وكشختي ، مايرد ، ولا ينتبه شو أقول...


ومع مرور الايام ن تعودت ، لأني اوجدت لنفسي مكان قريب منه ، وفهمت شو يحب.


ولدرجة إني سجلت في المنتدى كعضوة تاجرة ، عشان خاطره بس..

وصرت أساعده في بيع الاجهزة...

وأنا ما أشوف ريلي إلا آخر الأسبوع...

بس ماشاء الله زادت الاتصالات ، لأنه كل شوي يتصل ، ويتطمن عن البضاعة إذا ماشية وإلا لا...


*صحيح المكالمات ماتكون غرامية ، بس أنا أنتهز الفرصة ، وافر لي كم كلمة حب وغزل...


وفيجاوبني بكلام احلى...


لأن الدرس الاول يقول ( بادري للمغازلة)


انتظروني...*

----------


## فيء

بنات اللي تشوف عندها القدرة ، إنها تنضم في سلك التدريس الزوجي...


هلا فيها ... وكلنا طالبات مجتهدات بإذن الله...


وينكم يامعلمات ويا طالبات

----------


## islam girl

تسلمون

----------


## أنهار99

كنت متحسره لان دورة الرومنسيات فاتتني بس ألحين ... أقول الحمدلله
ان رب العالمين سخرج لنا ..فأي شي غناتي بيعيبج فالدوره انقليله لنا اهني 
...بس ابلتنا إذا الريال سافر مده طويله عن مرته احس هناك نوع من البرود شوي فهالسوالف فشوووو الحل؟؟!!
نبغي افكار للتواصل عن بعد خخخخخخخ

الله يوفقج يارب

----------


## بنوته مووت

فكره حــــلوه

وانا متااابعه ^ ^

----------


## همس النجوم

انا بعد عيبتني الفكره
يالله نشد الهمه
والله يوفق

----------


## وردة 7

في

تسلمين على الدروس

----------


## دلوعة مودي

جزاج الله كل خير يا أحلى ابلة 
والله شرح الدروس وايد حلو والامثلة واضحة وان شاء في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم غـلا

دروس للاستفادة في المستقبل

مشكورة خيتووو 
وبانتظار الدروس القادمة

----------


## حبي H

يا سلام ع الدروس الحلوه ذكرتيني بايام المدرسه 
ويزاج الله خير 
في انتظار المزيد من الدروس المفيده

----------


## حليمةبولند

تسلمين حبوبة

----------


## غلاتي أنا

وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة

----------


## ~UAE_LaDy ~

مشكوورة الغالية على الموضوع الرووووعه....  :Smile:

----------


## hanoof

مشكوره ابله بس مثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات اللي رياييلهم مسافرين كيف يهتمون فيهم ؟

----------


## uAe eVe

احم احم...حبيت اساعدج بحركة واااايد نافعتنى مع ريلي للحين  :Smile: 

وهى انى بكل شي يسويه لو بسيط اشكره حتى جدام اهله..
ساعات يقهرنى بالطلعه مايوديني للكان اللي طلبته..بس اخزى الشيطان واذكر عمري وامسك ايده وشكرا فديتك وماقصرت وووو الخ
صدقونى اذا زعلت يعرف ان الطلعه تعدل مزاجى لانه متعود على اسلوبي بالشكر
والاغراض مايحب يقصر فيها لو غرض واحد على طوووول يعطيك العافية...لاتستهينون يابنات بهالشكر

مثل مانربع ورى كلمة (احبك) الريال يدور (الشكر)

وتسلمين الغاليه عالدروس وفي الانتظار

----------


## أم الشيخ سعيد

فيْ


مشكووووووووووووووووووه على الدروس الحلوه ^-*

----------


## متزوجة

> احم احم...حبيت اساعدج بحركة واااايد نافعتنى مع ريلي للحين 
> 
> وهى انى بكل شي يسويه لو بسيط اشكره حتى جدام اهله..
> ساعات يقهرنى بالطلعه مايوديني للكان اللي طلبته..بس اخزى الشيطان واذكر عمري وامسك ايده وشكرا فديتك وماقصرت وووو الخ
> صدقونى اذا زعلت يعرف ان الطلعه تعدل مزاجى لانه متعود على اسلوبي بالشكر
> والاغراض مايحب يقصر فيها لو غرض واحد على طوووول يعطيك العافية...لاتستهينون يابنات بهالشكر
> 
> مثل مانربع ورى كلمة (احبك) الريال يدور (الشكر)
> 
> وتسلمين الغاليه عالدروس وفي الانتظار




تصدقين كلامج 100% أنا صارت لي حركة دايماً أحن على ريلي بروحة القرية العالمية بس كله تطلع له ظروف و تتكنسل الروحه و أنا بخاطري اروح لكن اتجاهل و أقول عادي المهم أنت 

آخر يوم بالقرية هو ما بخاطره يروح القرية بس غصبن عليه شغل السيارة و رحنا هههههههههههه

أول ما وصلنا مشينا بس 10دقايق كل ما وقفنا فقرية على الباب يغير رايه ما يبى يدخل طبعا طلعنا من القرية و حس بتأنيب الضمير قال يالله نرجع بس قلت له عادي مشكور عالرحلة لأن المسافة بعيدة لين ما وصلنا دبي فشكرته المهم هالاسبوع بروحه ياي متحمس و رحنا نتمشى في الشارجة و الطلعة و لا أروع 

باختصار ...قولوا شكراً من الخاطر .. و الله لها دور كبير

----------


## متزوجة

بعطيكم أنا الدرس الخامس اعتقد هههههههههههه

المهم ( لا تكوني حنانه ) 

لا تكثري بالطلبيات على زوجج لأن من طبع الريال الطفرة من الطلبيات و خاصة إذا حنيتي على شي معين 

مثال بسيط أنا طلبت من زوجي أدخل دورة مكياج رفض هالفكرة رغم أن بخاطري اتعلم 

المهم طلبت مرة للمرة الثانية عصـــــــــــــــــــــب 

فعرفت أن على المرأة عدم الزنة و الحنه 

تعلموا من خبراتنا في الحياة 
هههههههههههههه
الواجب 3 ردود تتكلم عن شيء رائع في تعاملها مع زوجها

----------


## قرموشة

يا سلام كنت غايبه الحصه الي فاتت لكن خبروني بدروس خصوصيه
وعشان ما افوتها طفيت من اليدار بس الحمد لله سليمه
اهم درس كوني واثقه من عمرج وواثقه من قراراتج
ولا تخلين الريال همج 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
كله للريال ابي دروس خصوصيه للحريم

----------


## كل الرقة

احلى دروس والله
فديتج الغالية فيء الله يسعدج ويوفقج مع ريلج...

والغاليه المتزوجه بعد مشكووره ع الدرس...

ونتريا باقي الدروس...
وان شاء الله بكتب انا لكن درس ترتووووب....

----------


## فيء

> كنت متحسره لان دورة الرومنسيات فاتتني بس ألحين ... أقول الحمدلله
> ان رب العالمين سخرج لنا ..فأي شي غناتي بيعيبج فالدوره انقليله لنا اهني 
> ...بس ابلتنا إذا الريال سافر مده طويله عن مرته احس هناك نوع من البرود شوي فهالسوالف فشوووو الحل؟؟!!
> نبغي افكار للتواصل عن بعد خخخخخخخ
> 
> الله يوفقج يارب



هــلا الغالية .. أنا كنت مشتركة بدورة الرومانسية بس للأسف ما استفدت منها لأني ما لحقت آخذ الباسوورد ، بس محتفظة بالتوقيع تذكار ^^



المهم...


لااااااااازم تعتبرين فترات البعاد ، فترات نقاهة وتجديد للحب...

كلمي ريلج ، خلي مكالماتكم غرامية و ودية..

قولي له : شو خاطركتحصل يوم ترجع...

كيف تباني أستقبلك؟

ياترى مشتاق ، وإلا البعد نساك حبيبتك ...


ولاتنسين مسجات الغرام نص الليل ، اللي تبهدل قلبه وتخليه يتمنى يرجع...


^^

ولي عودة

----------


## فيء

> يا سلام كنت غايبه الحصه الي فاتت لكن خبروني بدروس خصوصيه
> وعشان ما افوتها طفيت من اليدار بس الحمد لله سليمه
> اهم درس كوني واثقه من عمرج وواثقه من قراراتج
> ولا تخلين الريال همج 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> كله للريال ابي دروس خصوصيه للحريم



فعلا 


( الثقة بالنفس هي مصدر قوة المرأة وجمالها )

يعني لاتكون شخصيتج مهزوزة ، ومترددة في قراراتج ،


كوني حاسمة وحازمة ، وفي نفس الوقت هينة ولينة..


الريال يموت في الحرمة الشديدة الرقيقة

----------


## say it

مشكووووراات فديتكن 

نبا الخبره منكن والله اني مضااايقه من ريلي الحمدلله بس والله مافيه رومانسيه
!!

انا ما ازقره الا حبيبي وعمري وحياااتي

وهو دووووومه يزقرني باسمي @@

اخر مره قلتله ان زقرتني باسمييه مااااابرد عليك ابد .. قولي حبيبتي حياتي برد اما غير مب راده

لوووووووووول ساعه ساعتين اسطلب وعقبها رد ع حالته

هع هع هع 

اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## cutyah.87

ااااااااااااي احلى دروووس الصرااااحه
واااايد ستفدت 
ليييييييي عوده

----------


## cutyah.87

هي صح نسيت اشكرج
يزاااااااااااج الله خيييييييير حبيبتي

----------


## um-mo7ammd

يعطيج العافية الغالية وربي يوفقج

----------


## الكرستاله

الموضوع واااااااااااااااايد حلو ومفيد .

----------


## مبروكين

الصراحه روعه الدروس
متى بتبتدي الحصه اليايه

----------


## مبروكين

انا مشكلتي حنانه خخ حتى هوووو لاحظ قالي انتي وايد تحنين 
ماعرف شوووو اسوي  :Frown:  عاد هو يكرهه الحنه

----------


## فيء

*درس اليوم يا امـــورات..*



( دعيه يشعر بحبك وحنانك ) 



الرجل طفل كبير...

ويقهرون ويجلطون ، لما يتصرفون شرات اليهال ... :13 (28): 

(بس هكذا هم الرجال دوما وابدا)


لازم يا بنات ياحلوات تعرفن هالشي ( الرجل طفل كبير )
وحطن هالعبارة ( حلق في أذونكن)^^



ليـــــــــــــــش ؟؟


لأن دراسة هالعبارة ، دراسة متانية ومفهومة ، سوف تفتح لك آفاق الحب ، والسعادة الزوجية... :13 (21): 


*ولكــــن الحذر ثم الحذر ثم الحذر ...


الاستهانة برجولة الرجل...*
*

عامليه كطفل حين ( يشتكي من امور تزعجه )*


يعني .. خذيه في حضنج ، وخليه يشكي همه ، وهو حاس بدفاج وعطفج.. :55:  :55: 



عامليه كطفل حين ( يريد النوم )...

امسحي على راسه ، وحسسيه بالدلال..

بوسي ايده ..

وقولي له : عساني ما أنحرم من هالويه الحلو يا حلو ^^


عامليه كطفل حين ( يمـــــرض) الله يبعد عنكم الشر


و آآآآآآخ من الرياييل لمرضوا ، يصيرون أخس من اليهال ...


لكن ...


اتحملي ... ودلعيه ...


وعطيه الدوا بإيدج كأنج تعطينه ولدج الصغير..



*ولــــــــــــكن...


الحذر ثم الحذر ثم الحذر ...*


أن تعامليه كطفل في أوقات الحب والحميمية...




بل على العكس ...


خليه يحس إنه ( سي سيد ) زمانه.. :12 (25):

----------


## فيء

> انا مشكلتي حنانه خخ حتى هوووو لاحظ قالي انتي وايد تحنين 
> ماعرف شوووو اسوي  عاد هو يكرهه الحنه



كلنا عزيزتي حنانات ...

بس كل ماتييج الحالة ...


تخيلي إنج مصدعة ، وحد يزن فوق راسج ...

اكيد بيزيد الصداع...


بالمختصر ...


حطي نفسج مكان ريلج ....

وقولي في نفسج : حرام يمكن مصدع مابا ازيد همه وصداعه..


وإذا تبين شي منه ، ابتكري اساليب يديدة ...

----------


## مبروكين

حااااااااااااظر يااااملعمتييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## فيء

............. *بنات شدن حيلكن* .................

.........*الامتحانات عالأبواب والدرايش*.................

----------


## قطرة عطر

جزاج الله الف خير الغالية ع الدروووووووووووس الاكثر من روووووووووووعه 

فديتج الله يوفقج يارب ويرزقج من حلاله ويبعدج عن حرامه

----------


## فيء

الـــــــــصف في وااااايد غياب ....


خلاص ماتدشن الحصة الياية إلا بعذر طبي...


شو احنا نلعب....

من جد وجد .. ومن زرع حصد .. ومن سار على الدرب وصل

----------


## غلا بوخالد

حبيت الكلاسات مافيها ملل بالعكس ونااااااااااااسه انشاءالله بنطبق كل لي تقولين عليه ومشكووووووووووورة

----------


## أحلى بدوية

خوااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي صح اني مب متزوجه بس ماماتي يزاها الله خير تخبرني عن سوالف الحريم 



بس بخبركن شي أنه رسولنا الكريم استعاذ من الحرمة الحنانه عوذ بالله من الحن 



ربي يبعد هالصفه عنكن

----------


## فيء

> خوااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي صح اني مب متزوجه بس ماماتي يزاها الله خير تخبرني عن سوالف الحريم 
> 
> 
> 
> بس بخبركن شي أنه رسولنا الكريم استعاذ من الحرمة الحنانه عوذ بالله من الحن 
> 
> 
> 
> ربي يبعد هالصفه عنكن



حياج 

وبإذن الله نشوفج عروس قريبا جدا...


حاليا إنت مستمعه ، بس بعد الزواج بيتم تعيينج رسميا في الصف الأول للعلاقات الزوجية الناجحة.

----------


## فيء

*نصائح مهمة ...


دوينيها في كراستك ...*




1* . ليس بالمكياج وحده تصبحين جميلة في عيون زوجك.


2 . عودي زوجك يوميا ان يحصل منك على قبلة ، قبل خروجه من المنزل.


3 . تذكري دائما اثر الهدية في النفس ( تهادوا تحابوا).

4 . كوني له صديقة وحبيبة ، ورافقيه في احلام اليقظة ( دعيه يخبرك بأحلامه وامنياته ، ولاتسخري منها أبدا ).*

----------


## ام غريبه

دروسج وااااايد حلوه و مفيده للجميع

انا بخبركم بتجربه 
عودي ريليج دوم قبل لا يطلع من البيت لازم يحبج 

بس لطبعا المبادره تكون من عندج
*_*

انا الحمدالله من اول ما خذت ريلي و انا اعمله هالشكل و تعود ما يطلع الصبح الدوام الي بوسه على خدي لووووووووول

و اذا كان زعلان يطلع الصبح بدون ما يبوسني خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

و عوديه على ريحتج و ريحة حضنج و دفاج

يوم بيسير عنج بعيد بيتعب حتى بيحس بالبرد ما بيحصلج عداله ادفينه

و ان شاءالله استفدوا

السموحه منكم

----------


## فيء

> دروسج وااااايد حلوه و مفيده للجميع
> 
> انا بخبركم بتجربه 
> عودي ريليج دوم قبل لا يطلع من البيت لازم يحبج 
> 
> بس لطبعا المبادره تكون من عندج
> *_*
> 
> انا الحمدالله من اول ما خذت ريلي و انا اعمله هالشكل و تعود ما يطلع الصبح الدوام الي بوسه على خدي لووووووووول
> ...



تسلمين الغلا على هالدروس الحلوة...


حاليا من حطج مدرسة احتياط...

وإذا زادت دروسج للطالبات فوق الثلاث حصص...

بنعينج مدرسة رسمية في مدرسة الحب والزواج الناجح


^^

----------


## M.E

وااااو كشخه

ويعطيج العافيه اختي ع الدروس الرووووووووووووووعه

----------


## فيء

> وااااو كشخه
> 
> ويعطيج العافيه اختي ع الدروس الرووووووووووووووعه



تسلمين عالمرور...


وبإذن الله تكونين طالبة مجدة ومجتهدة

----------


## المزيونة 55

جاري التطبيق

----------


## ^عنقاشيه^

روعه

كملي اختي

----------


## ^عنقاشيه^

ويزاج الله خير

وفميزان حسناتج 

والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## وردة الامارات

يزاج الله الف خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فيء

> ويزاج الله خير
> 
> وفميزان حسناتج 
> 
> والله يوفقج ان شاء الله



حياج طالبة جديدة في صفنا الخاص ...


بالزوجات الناجحات الجميلات المتفائلات...


وإلى الأمام دائما

----------


## بنت مايد

تسلمين ابلة فيء.. يزاج الله الف خير.. بجد استفدت منج..

نتريا باقي الدروس..

----------


## الضاميه

وااااااااااو تسلمن ع هالروائع لاعدمتكن

----------


## فيء

> تسلمين ابلة فيء.. يزاج الله الف خير.. بجد استفدت منج..
> 
> نتريا باقي الدروس..



انتن بعدن حطن تجاربكن وخبراتكن....


من أجل سعادة الزوجات والأزواج...


^^

----------


## فيء

*الآن وفي هذه اللحظات...*


*كل وحدة تروح لريلها ، وتبوس راسه...


وتقول له : لاخلاني الرب منك ...


إذا استغرب من تصرفج ...


قولي : حسيت نفسي مشتاقة لك ، وخاطري أبوسك...


وإذا بينام...


غطيه عدل ، وسوي له شوية مساج....*

*واللي ريلها مب موجود تكتب له المسج التالي...*



*( حبيبي .. تمنيتك هاللحظة تكون عندي .. اشم عطرك ، وأحس بدفاك...

تمنيتك في هاللحظة ... لأني حاسة حياتي من غيرك ظلام....

تعال نور حياتي .. وجدد أفراحي بلقياك...

أحبك )*

----------


## (( عيون ))

مشكووره ع الدروس الحلوة والمفيده 

عن تجربتي عوديه شويه شويه يساعدج ف شغل البيت 

لو شي سخيف وخليه يشاركج باي شي وخصه بالجمعيه 

مثلا قولي له انته ييب الشي الفلاني وانا بييب الشي الفلاني

بدال ما يتم واقف ويتملل عقب بيرد عندج بروحه ويقولج اعطيني شي ثاني من الورقه

ومرات اعطيه الورقه بروحه ويسير الجمعيه بروحه لانه مرات بتحاتجين يسير عنج فعوديه عن يتورط^^

----------


## فيء

> مشكووره ع الدروس الحلوة والمفيده 
> 
> عن تجربتي عوديه شويه شويه يساعدج ف شغل البيت 
> 
> لو شي سخيف وخليه يشاركج باي شي وخصه بالجمعيه 
> 
> مثلا قولي له انته ييب الشي الفلاني وانا بييب الشي الفلاني
> 
> بدال ما يتم واقف ويتملل عقب بيرد عندج بروحه ويقولج اعطيني شي ثاني من الورقه
> ...



ماشاء الله ...

قلت اللي كنت أبا اقوله ...


عن المشاركة بين الزوجين ... فيما يخص المنزل


لي عودة لهذا الموضوع ...

وبالتفاصيل...

----------


## رحالةالعين

ابله انا ريلي زعلان مني الحين هو يطالع التلفزيون وانا قاعده عالنت شسوي

مابراضيه لانه هو مزعلني ^[email protected]

ودروووسج وايد حلوه

----------


## فيء

> ابله انا ريلي زعلان مني الحين هو يطالع التلفزيون وانا قاعده عالنت شسوي
> 
> مابراضيه لانه هو مزعلني ^[email protected]
> 
> ودروووسج وايد حلوه




أولا ... الحب والزواج يبالهم شجاعة وإقدام خلج الأحسن وصالحيه...


بس بخبرج بطريقة...


سيري ولبسي لبس يحبه ، وتعطري وتدخني ... وسوي له شاي أو عصير ، وروحي ، عطيه العصير ، بس لاتكلمينه ...


أهم شي يشم ريحتج ...


وسوي عمرج تقرين في مجلة او كتاب ...

وكل شوي طلعي ودخلي عليه...


بس لاتتكلمين ...


وإذا موبايله عنده... زين...


كتبي له : زعلانة منك ، و اترياك تراضيني...


لا تتأخر لأني بزعل أكثر...

ادري إني حبيبتك وما أهون عليك..


وإذا حسيته ما اهتم بموبايله ، خذي له الموبايل وحطي بإيده ، عشان ينتبه للمسج...

قولي له ...


اقرا المسج والحقني عالغرفة ، أباك ضروري...

----------


## بنت مايد

تسلمين فيء... تدرين انه ريلي موب موجود.. جاري الارسال.. الله يحفظج يارب..

----------


## طفول ماجد

ابله...مشكوره الدرس كان ممتع واااااايد

----------


## النفس الخجولة

هلا وغلا
والله خوووووش مدرسه كان دشيناها من زمااان ابرك لنا
المهييييم يا ابلتي اشكرج ع الدروس ونتريا يديدج

----------


## بنت مايد

أرجو التثبيت..

----------


## بسمة فجر

يزاج الله خير أبلتنا 
صح إن غبت هالكمن يوم لأني كنت تعبانة بس الحمد لله لحقت عمري و عوضت الدروس اللي فاتتني 
تسلمين أبلة و امسحي عني الغياب عندي ورقة عذر

----------


## *أم حمداني

اما بتبرع بعطي درس عن
( الريل الي دوم يكون في سفر)

اما دوم ريلي يتطلب شغله سفر 
عاد الشغلة تتطلب مني الصبر ثم الصبر

ولزم يوم يوصل الريل البيت يلقى الهدوء والراحة من ضغط الشغل والسفر
فانا اول ما يرجع اكون مرتبه البيت والاكلات الجديدة (كل مرة طبق جديد) وطبق الحلويات
حتي العصائر كل مرة نوع الله يخلي البنات الي في الانترنت ما يقصر كل مرة يحطن وصفة 
ادخن البيت واعطره اسبح عيالي والبسهم لبس مرتب وارتب غرفتي وادخنها واعطرها
ادخل الحمام ادخنهواعطره واترس البانيو ماء دافى مع رغوه ريحتها منعشه واحط حولين البانبيو شموع وكل مكان في الحمام وابند اليت 
استقبل زوجي بملابس انيقة وحلوه وبوس واحضان .................واشياء وايد عند الاستقبال
وبعدين اساعده يفسخ ملابسه واروح معاه الحماه احاول امسجه وهو في الماي واذا في مجال اسبح معاه ونحن نتبادل الكلام الحلو والاشواق ولا اساله عن السفر علشان ما يتذكر التعب 
وبعد الحمام نروح ع طاوله الطعام الي اتفنن في تقديم الطعام مثل تقديم المطاعم

وبعد الوجبه الحلوه والسوالف الحلوه ناكل الحلو ونشوف التلفزيون 
وقبل لا يرقد امسجه مساج مريح واخليه ينام وهو مرتاح ( وكل وحده ولها تفننها )

وقت الحصة خلص والحين بتي حصة ابله فىء 
اشوفكم ع خير

ولنا عوده

----------


## حب 2007

مشكورةةةةةةةةة الغالية على الموضوع الحلو وانا متابعة الحصصص اول باول وردود اول باول

----------


## الدبه

اوووووووووووووه حمبوبي العداد <<اشدخل 

حمبوبي اكون تلميذه ..واتريا الدروس وياكم ^_^ ياله ابلتي

----------


## عيناويه خجاجه

روووووووووووعه الدروس

----------


## هندالظاهري

*يعطيج العافية الغالية*

----------


## #الهيزه#

*ابله ابله

حلالالالالام عليث ( حرام عليج)

ليث تبين تطرديني من الصف 

كانت عندي طروف ابله

وانا رجعت لكم خخخخخ

دروووسج رووعه 

حتى البنات مشاركات بعد دروسهم روووعه

نريد تكمله*

----------


## ريم الرمال

يااااااااااااااا لام دروووس ولا اروع
واللي ريلها ما يتكلم الا بالايماءءات بالراس
هيه
ما اادري
لا


اووووووف ع ها الحالة

----------


## sally_2

ما شاء الله عليج ..
لاعبة دور المعلمة صح ..... " خبرة " 

يزاج الله خير ...

استاذة انا مسجلة منازل ....
بحكم ظروفي الي تمنعني من الحضور ....
لا تسجليني غياااااااااااب !!!

----------


## فيء

> *ابله ابله
> 
> حلالالالالام عليث ( حرام عليج)
> 
> ليث تبين تطرديني من الصف 
> 
> كانت عندي طروف ابله
> 
> وانا رجعت لكم خخخخخ
> ...



خلاص الإدارة قبلت عذرج....


لأنج مجتهدة ، وتركزين في الصف...


^^

----------


## فيء

> ما شاء الله عليج ..
> لاعبة دور المعلمة صح ..... " خبرة " 
> 
> يزاج الله خير ...
> 
> استاذة انا مسجلة منازل ....
> بحكم ظروفي الي تمنعني من الحضور ....
> لا تسجليني غياااااااااااب !!!




المهم .. تكونين دارسة ومذاكرة زين للامتحانات...


وهلا فيج

----------


## فيء

> يااااااااااااااا لام دروووس ولا اروع
> واللي ريلها ما يتكلم الا بالايماءءات بالراس
> هيه
> ما اادري
> لا
> 
> 
> اووووووف ع ها الحالة



عزيزتي أغلبنا ، يعاني من هذه الحالة...


لاتنسين ، المرأة تحب الكلام والبوح بمشاعرها ، وتحب من يشاركها الحديث...


أما الرجل ، فقليل الكلام ، كثير الأفعال...


إذا بيتي ريلج يسمعج انتهزي الوقت المناسب...


يعني وقت مايكون ريلج مندمج فيه في شي ...


وقبل ماتبدين الحوار وياه...

أثيري انتباهه ، بشكلج وريحة عطرج ، وكلمة حبيبي...


إذا ما اهتم اتبعي أسلوب آخر...


دخلي في الموضوع مباشرة ، بس تأكدي إنه بيسمعج...


يعني قولي له : ممكن أكلمك في شي ألحين...

----------


## فيء

*( دعيه يشعر أنه المسؤول وسيد العائلة )*



*الرجال يا عزيزاتي يحبون مناصب القيادة والرئاسة...

فامنحي زوجك فرصة القيادة والريادة في المنزل ....


بتقولون ، How ، وكيف ؟!*



*يا عسولات يا أمورات ...


الأسرة كالدولة بحاجة لرئيس ومرؤوس..


ما بتفلسف وايد ، بس هذا الواقع...*

*يعني ... اسشيري ريلج في أمور البيت...


بس .......


انتهزي الوقت المناسب...*



*مب يكون راجع من الدوام ، وتصدعينه بمشاكل وأمور البيت...


خليه يرتاح ...


وبعدين..


حبيبي في أمور ودي أخبرك عنها...


حياتي ، شو رايك في هالشي ؟


إنت شيخ البيت والكلمة كلمتك ، يا بعد عمري..


ومن هالكلام اللي يشرح النفس..*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ


*ودايما قبل مايطلع من البيت ...


قولي له ... حبيبي ما تامر على شي أسويه لك عالغدا أو العشا...


وبعد مايرجع...


قولي له : فديت تاج راسي وضي هالبيت.


يعني حسسيه باهميته في البيت...


وبالنسبة للعيال .. عوديهم دايما إن الكلمة الأولى والاخيرة لأبوهم...

مثلا قولي لهم : بشاور أبوكم وبخبركم..

وهالشي مهم ...

يخلي الأبناء حاسين بسلطة الأب ، وهالشي ايجابي في التربية...*

----------


## وبل النفاف

ابله ليش غايبه عطوني احتياط باحصتج
والصراحه صفج بناته شطورات ويفهمن الدرس
الزوج يكون سهران مع أصحابه..........بلحظة يحس بتأنيب الضمير...زوجتي لوحدها بالبيت وأنا سهران ومبسوط...
مسكينة....أكيد طفشانة؟؟؟يطلع السيلولير...يتصل.............. .....( Calling…….. )...
الزوج: آلو.....
الزوجة: أهلين قلبو..
الزوج: كيفك حبيبتي...طفشانة؟؟؟......لوحدك؟ ؟؟
الزوجة: لاااااااااعادي...جالسة ع النت / ع التي في / عندي صحباتي................الخ.
الزوج:أوكي باي...............طراااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااخ......... ...يقفل الخط.....
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه الحمدلله...........ضميره ارتاح..........

وبعد سنوااااااااااااااات.....ضميرال زوج مو بس ارتاح....ولا نام..........الا مااااااااااااااااات موتة مابعدها حياة....
وانتي....ابدأي الشكاوي....زوجي يسهرطول الليل...........ماأشوفه......و و و .................الخ.


الحل

اذا اتصل أو رجع البيت وسألك....قولي يوووووه حبيبي الله العالم بحال البيت بدونك والله طفش وزهق شي ماينطاق...
او قبل لايجي اطفي أنوار البيت وخليه هدووء وكئيب...وأول مايدخل...نطي بحظنه...وأحظنيه بكل شوق ولهفة وخوف...وقولي:
الحمدلله انك جيت...كنت حموت خوف...ذحين اللي بدا يومي...حبيبي لاتسيبني وحدي ثاني...

واذا كان عندكم أطفال...نوميهم بالقوة قبل لايجي...واطفي أنوار البيت واجلسي لوحدك بالصالة....بلا تي في ولا نت ولا شي.....خليه أول مايدخل يشوفك بذأه الوضع...لو سألك عن الأولاد...قولي:استنوك وقالوا نبغى نبوس بابا قبل لاننام وحضرتلهم العشا بس مارضيوا ياكلوا بلاك....حتى أنا نفسي مسدودة...بس لما اتأخرت ناموا...
يومها ماحيقدر ينام من تأنيب الضمير...وحيستحي يقولك انو تعشى برا...وحيستحي يتأخر برا البيت...
كرريها كثير...وبأيام ورا بعض...حتى لو توصل لاسبوع.......وقتها حيلاقي نفسه ماصار يشوف أولاده وحيفقدهم ويشتاقلهم...
وانسي انه يسهر برا...

----------


## عطر الزهر

رووووووووووووووووعة
ما شاء الله عليكم
لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## فيء

> ابله ليش غايبه عطوني احتياط باحصتج
> والصراحه صفج بناته شطورات ويفهمن الدرس
> الزوج يكون سهران مع أصحابه..........بلحظة يحس بتأنيب الضمير...زوجتي لوحدها بالبيت وأنا سهران ومبسوط...
> مسكينة....أكيد طفشانة؟؟؟يطلع السيلولير...يتصل.............. .....( Calling…….. )...
> الزوج: آلو.....
> الزوجة: أهلين قلبو..
> الزوج: كيفك حبيبتي...طفشانة؟؟؟......لوحدك؟ ؟؟
> الزوجة: لاااااااااعادي...جالسة ع النت / ع التي في / عندي صحباتي................الخ.
> الزوج:أوكي باي...............طراااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااخ......... ...يقفل الخط.....
> ...



درس راااااااااائع...


فعلا كل وحدة لازم تعود زوجها على نظام معين من أول أيام الزواج...


ولاتستهين بموضوع السهر ، والغياب الطويل عن البيت..



( جوزك على ماتعوديه ، وابنك على ماتربيه ) مثل مصري

----------


## Cindrella

> رووووووووووووووووووعة
> 
> خلاص كتبت المعلومة في الدفتر يا أبلة 
> 
> يالله شو المعلومة الثانية 
> 
> حلوووووووووووو موضوعج


ابش رايج يا ابلة فيني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم زايد 77

*مرحبا خاواتي ,,,,,ويزاج الله خير عالدروس,,,,,,حبيت اشاركم....الابتسامه تسوي العجب!!!

يعني لا قدر الله يوم تستوي مشكله بين الطرفين 1- حاولي في نفس وقت المشكله واهوه يصارخ فوق راسج انج تسمعينه وتحاولين تفهمينه وما تقاطعيينه بالرد والدفاع عن النفس...وأنما خليه يتكلم ويصارخ ويرتاح وانت تسمعينه واذاوهوه منفعل يسألج لازم بسرعه تجاوببينه وتحاولين قد ما تقدرين تتمالكين اعصابج واتكونين حكيمه واتحاولين ما تنفعلين وتصارخين مثله...وطبعا حتى لو خلصت المشكله لازم بيكون الجو عقب متكهرب وفي توتر .
2- احينه ايي دوور الابتسامه حاولي وانتي في البيت قد ما تقدرين وانتي يايبتله الشاي تكونين مبتسمه وعيونج شويه اتي في عيونه وتقومين تنشغلين ...يعني كل ما اتي عيونج فعيونه ابتسمي ابتسامه ناعمه...وحتى وهوه راد البيت عقب الضرابه حاولي تستقبلينه وانتي مبتسمه....سبحان الله بتلقين انكسر الجليد اللي مبينكم...الابتسامه صدقه*

----------


## ام عاشونه

مشكوره يا ابله على الدروس المفيده........

----------


## مبروكين

> اما بتبرع بعطي درس عن
> ( الريل الي دوم يكون في سفر)
> 
> اما دوم ريلي يتطلب شغله سفر 
> عاد الشغلة تتطلب مني الصبر ثم الصبر
> 
> ولزم يوم يوصل الريل البيت يلقى الهدوء والراحة من ضغط الشغل والسفر
> فانا اول ما يرجع اكون مرتبه البيت والاكلات الجديدة (كل مرة طبق جديد) وطبق الحلويات
> حتي العصائر كل مرة نوع الله يخلي البنات الي في الانترنت ما يقصر كل مرة يحطن وصفة 
> ...



ماشالله علييييييج الله يخليكم حق بعض 
والله افكاااااااااارج وايد حلووووه 
نتريا اليديد

----------


## فيء

> *مرحبا خاواتي ,,,,,ويزاج الله خير عالدروس,,,,,,حبيت اشاركم....الابتسامه تسوي العجب!!!
> 
> يعني لا قدر الله يوم تستوي مشكله بين الطرفين 1- حاولي في نفس وقت المشكله واهوه يصارخ فوق راسج انج تسمعينه وتحاولين تفهمينه وما تقاطعيينه بالرد والدفاع عن النفس...وأنما خليه يتكلم ويصارخ ويرتاح وانت تسمعينه واذاوهوه منفعل يسألج لازم بسرعه تجاوببينه وتحاولين قد ما تقدرين تتمالكين اعصابج واتكونين حكيمه واتحاولين ما تنفعلين وتصارخين مثله...وطبعا حتى لو خلصت المشكله لازم بيكون الجو عقب متكهرب وفي توتر .
> 2- احينه ايي دوور الابتسامه حاولي وانتي في البيت قد ما تقدرين وانتي يايبتله الشاي تكونين مبتسمه وعيونج شويه اتي في عيونه وتقومين تنشغلين ...يعني كل ما اتي عيونج فعيونه ابتسمي ابتسامه ناعمه...وحتى وهوه راد البيت عقب الضرابه حاولي تستقبلينه وانتي مبتسمه....سبحان الله بتلقين انكسر الجليد اللي مبينكم...الابتسامه صدقه*



نصايحج عالعين والراس...

ولاخلاني الرب من ردودكم الطيبة .. 

ومشاركاتكم الثمينة...


^^

----------


## أم أحمد99

متابعة معاكم من أول حصة 
الله يعطيكم العافية ....

----------


## وطن الاحساس

وانا وياكم بعد متابعتنكم بهدووء

عاد الحين بسوي زوبعه ,,,,


اابله فئ..... 
ااذا كانت الحرمة تشتغل وفي فرق في دوام الزوج والزوجه ,, يعني الزوجه تداوم كل يوم لين 3 والزوج يداوم بس يومين و3 ايام اجازة ,,,,
يحليله بيغمضني واحس نفسي بكون مقصرة في حقه <<< بتزوج قريب ان شاءالله 

شو الحل؟؟؟


الله لا يحرمنا منج
ا
خويتج 
وطن الاحساس

----------


## فيء

> وانا وياكم بعد متابعتنكم بهدووء
> 
> عاد الحين بسوي زوبعه ,,,,
> 
> 
> اابله فئ..... 
> ااذا كانت الحرمة تشتغل وفي فرق في دوام الزوج والزوجه ,, يعني الزوجه تداوم كل يوم لين 3 والزوج يداوم بس يومين و3 ايام اجازة ,,,,
> يحليله بيغمضني واحس نفسي بكون مقصرة في حقه <<< بتزوج قريب ان شاءالله 
> 
> ...


حاولي تعوضين عليه في الاجازات ... ويعد ماترجعين من الدوام...


يعني أيام الاجازات ... عزميه عالعشا برع...


روحوا تمشوا...

وإذا حسيتي نفسج تبين ترتاحين في البيت...


سوي يلسة رومانسية ... شموع و وردود وجلسة مساج...


يعني خليه يحس باهتمامج...


وشي مهم جدا...

وإنت في الدوام اتصلي وتطمني عليه ، وشوية كلام حب وغزل...



وطرشي له مسجات تخبريه فيها .. إنج مشتاقة ترجعين لحضنه..

ومن هالكلام...

----------


## سراب 44

ياسلام معقوله كل ها الدروس اتفوتني يزاكم الله خير جميعا ما تقصرون وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب

----------


## barkosha

يـــــــــــــــــــــا عيني يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا عيني

----------


## فيء

يلا اتفقوا على موعد مناسب للامتحان...

بس يكون الأسبوع الياي...


عشان الادارة طلبت تسليم الدجات...



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


مصدقة عمري


 :12 (60):  :12 (60):  :12 (60):

----------


## بنت مايد

لله يحفظج من كل شر يا ابلة فيء

----------


## متزوجة

حبايبي 

حبايبي 

حبايبي 

بس لا تفرحوا وايد ههههههههه

المهم حاولي بين فترة و الثانية تسألي زوجج عن الأشياء اللي ما يحبها فيج مثلاً في شكلج أو طبعج أو معاملتج أو بيتج 

وبعدها لا تسمعي و تسكتي أو تتضايقي لالالالالالالالالالالالا

خذي المعلومات كلها و كتبيها و حاولي تعدلي من روحج علشان ما يضطر يدور عن النقص اللي فيج عند غيرج 

حلوة هالحركة صح ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتظر ردودكم

----------


## #الهيزه#

متابعة بهدوووووء  :12 (59):

----------


## ^عنقاشيه^

جميل جميل


تابعوا

----------


## نور القمر2000

تسلمين على ا لمعلومات الغالية

----------


## فطامي و خلادي

> جزاج الله كل خير يا أحلى ابلة 
> والله شرح الدروس وايد حلو والامثلة واضحة وان شاء في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فيء

*السلام عليكم ...


شخبار الحلوات..*


*بخبركم بحــركة سويتها لريلي ...


بس الحذر اللي تبا تطبقها ، تكون واثقة من ردة فعل ريلها،


لأن بعض الرياييل يعصبون ، وماتعيبهم هالسوالف وايد*... :12 (9): 




*أنا ريلي يداوم وما أشوفه إلا آخر الأسبوع

فحبيت أسوي له حركة ، وأشوف ردة فعله منها...


الصبح طبعا قمت قبله ، سرت ودورت في ألبوم صوري.. وطلعت صورة غاوية


قصيتها بحيث إنها تناسب حجم بوكه ( محفظته)...*



*قام هو ولبس وركب سيارته ، والحمدلله ماحس بشي...


قلت أنا عاد بسير أكمل ارقادي...


بعد نص ساعة أو أكثر الغالي متصل ، رديت ، وعلى طول قال لي : مشتاق لج..


أنا طبعا عرفت إنه شاف الصورة...


لأنه عادة مايتصل وهو مروح إلا إذا في شي...*



*عاد انا استانست ، وطرت من الفرحة 


وماقدرت أكمل رقادي...خخخخخخخخخ


المهم...

آخر الأسبوع


سألته عن الصورة وينها ؟


قال :محفوظة في قلبي*

----------


## مبروكين

ياسلام سلم عالدرس الحلوووووووووووووووووووووووو
ابمااا اني مالجه
يوووم ينزل عندي ماينزل بوووكه ويااا
شووو بسوي يووم بطلع وياااه بقووووله عطني بووووكك حبيبي :$ استحي 
وبحط صووورتي يوووم كنت صغيييره

----------


## مبروكين

حلوه الحركه لا

----------


## بنت مايد

يسلمو ابلة فيء

----------


## العروس N

> بعطيكم أنا الدرس الخامس اعتقد هههههههههههه
> 
> المهم ( لا تكوني حنانه ) 
> 
> لا تكثري بالطلبيات على زوجج لأن من طبع الريال الطفرة من الطلبيات و خاصة إذا حنيتي على شي معين 
> 
> مثال بسيط أنا طلبت من زوجي أدخل دورة مكياج رفض هالفكرة رغم أن بخاطري اتعلم 
> 
> المهم طلبت مرة للمرة الثانية عصـــــــــــــــــــــب 
> ...


بعدني ما عشت ويا ريلي .. ان شاء الله قريب بس اكتشفت 3 اشياء:

اذا طلبتي شي وقال لا .. لا تعترضين .. بيسوي لج اللي تبينه اذا سكتي 
وهذا جربته مع ابوي واخواني قبله 

واذا تبين شي قولي لوسمحت .. اذا تقدر حبيبي .. ولو ظروفك تسمح لك .. هالرمسة اتخليهم يسوون اللي تبونه وهم راضيين 

والثالث انج اذا بغيتي شي لا تطلبينه بدون سبب عطيه الاسباب اللي تقنعه ومثل ما اتكلمين اليهال .. مثال : حبيبي هذا ما يصير لو سويت جيه بيصير جيه وجيه وهذا راي وانت سو اللي تباه ...

ولا تنسين انه الرياييل اطفال كبار 

ولا تنسين السحر الحلال .. الإغراء والدلع والكلمة الحلوة والمعاملة الطيبة واتبرين اهله

----------


## نور*دبي

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## العروس N

شكرا .. ابله فيء 
وعندي شي صغير ابلة اجاوب

شكرا ابله  :12 (7): 

اتذكرت شي مهم .. لا اتحاولين تحرجين ريلج جدام ربعه بكثرت اتصالج 

لانج اول شي بتخلين ريلج يستحي ويتضايج 

وثاني شي ربعه بيقولون الله يعينه على هالحرمه 

حتى لو فكر ايلس ويه اهله ساعات وانتي محد لا تزعجينه لهم حق عليه 

لا اتقولين بطمن عليه .. ويا ربعه طرشي له مسج مرة وحدة اذا بيتاخر من ساعه لين ساعتين او ثلاث

ومسجين اذا كانوا اكثر عن اربع 

ولا تسالينه وينك ان شاء الله ليش اتاخرت 

رمسيه بدلع .. حبيبي وينه دلوعته تترياه 

او روحي وين .. قلبي اتاخر علي ابغيه يطمني ........ الخ

بس عيب وعيب وعيب تتصلين فيه وهو عند الرياييل ما اعتقد في شي مهم عندج

خاصة اذا كان قليل الطلعات 

وبيلاحظ وبيشكرج او انتي نبهيه قولي له استحي اتصل اخاف احرجك جدام ربعك والله بتكبرين في عينه لانه يشوف حريم الرياييل كيف يتصلون وانتي بتكونين غير خاصة اذا حد لاحظ وقال عن ريلج انه محظوظ فيج مب شرات حريمهم 

واذا كثير .. فهميه بالهداوه انج ما تقدرين اتنامين وهو برا البيت 

او اتخافين تيلسين روحج 

او البيت مب حلو .. او طرشي له مسج وقولي له في مفاجاة تترياك في البيت 

او سويت لحبيبي وريلي الاكلة اللي يحبها .. ان شاء الله ما يتاخر علي وتبرد 

.. هالاشياء اتعلمتها .. وسمعتها وعرفت انها تسحر الزوج لانه الابتسامة والكلمة الطيبة صدقة .. 

واذا غلطتي في يوم .. راضيه واعترفي انج غلطتي شو يعني ما بطيح الدنيا واذا ما تبين اتقولين قولي له انج غلطتي وايد قولي من كم يوم قلت كلمة مب لازم اقولها وانا ندمانه عليها بيسالج شو قولي له خلاص ما بكشف اوراقي .. عرفت غلطتي ولين الحين زعلانه من نفسي وان شاء الله ما بكررها 


واساليه مثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات .. بين كل فترة وفترة انت مرتاح وياي .. وهو بيرد يسالج اذا مافي شي في بالج قولي هيه مرتاحه .. واذا في شي استغلي الوضع وقوليه بدلع ودلال مب بدفاشة وضرابه واتذكري انه هو ريلج وصديقج وابوج واخوج والوحيد اللي يستاهل تصبرين عليه لانج بتدخلين من وراه الجنه بإذن الله


وشو بعد .. بشوف شو عندي في دفتر الواجب وبغششكم اذا تسمح لي ابلة فيء طبعا 

ان شاء الله اكون قد المسؤولية واسعد زوجي واطبق اللي اقوله مب بس علم اعرفه وانساه معاه .. ادعوا لي الله يوفقني

----------


## ام منصور12

تسلمون على هالدروس المفيده


يزاكمـ اللهـ 1000 خير

في ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله

----------


## rabatia

> صدقيني في طرق...
> 
> يوم يرجع من الدوام ، دخلي وياه الغرفة...
> 
> 
> بس كوني قبل مجهزة له الملابس...عشان يبدل...
> 
> 
> ساعديه في اللبس...
> ...

----------


## rabatia

أفكارج حلوة و دروسج من ذهب الله يسعدج

----------


## مبروكين

ياااي روعه يالله كملو كملو

----------


## romanah

مدرسة احتياط يديده عندكم بس اهم شي تدعولي ربي يسعدني مع زوجي و يخليه لي و لعيالي امين 
طبع البنتا كفوا ووفوا بس بزيد بعض النقاط الي ما انذكرت 

المهم 
لا سمح الله اذا صار مشكله بينج و بين ريلج عمرج لا تخبرين حد حلي المشكله بينج و بينه مش لازم تروحين تخبرين اختج و ل اختا و امج 


لا سمح الله اكتشفتي خيانته لا تواجهيه في نفس الوقت صلي استخاره شوفي اذا خير لج انج تواجهينه و لا شر لج اذا واجهتيه

مدحي اهله دوم و لا تذمينهم ابد اتحملي بلاويهم بس لا تقولين له


امدحيه دوم و خذيه رايه و استشيريه 

ان شاء الله عقب بكمل

----------


## فيء

> شكرا .. ابله فيء 
> وعندي شي صغير ابلة اجاوب
> 
> شكرا ابله 
> 
> اتذكرت شي مهم .. لا اتحاولين تحرجين ريلج جدام ربعه بكثرت اتصالج 
> 
> لانج اول شي بتخلين ريلج يستحي ويتضايج 
> 
> ...



لج عشر علامات زيادة على هالدرس الراااااااااااااائع...


وبتتكرمين في الطابور ...ههههههههههه


صراحة الدرس حلوووووووووو وتطبيقه مفيد لتقوية العلاقة الزوجية ، وحفظ احترام الزوجين لبضهما البعض

----------


## فيء

> مدرسة احتياط يديده عندكم بس اهم شي تدعولي ربي يسعدني مع زوجي و يخليه لي و لعيالي امين 
> طبع البنتا كفوا ووفوا بس بزيد بعض النقاط الي ما انذكرت 
> 
> المهم 
> لا سمح الله اذا صار مشكله بينج و بين ريلج عمرج لا تخبرين حد حلي المشكله بينج و بينه مش لازم تروحين تخبرين اختج و ل اختا و امج 
> 
> 
> لا سمح الله اكتشفتي خيانته لا تواجهيه في نفس الوقت صلي استخاره شوفي اذا خير لج انج تواجهينه و لا شر لج اذا واجهتيه
> 
> ...



وهذا اللي أسويه ...


لأن المشاكل بروحها بتنتهي ، إذا كبرنا عقولنا ماتمادينا وخبرنا الأمة الاسلامية..

أهم شي الحفاظ على الخصوصيات بين الازواج.

----------


## وبل النفاف

اايه يا ابله فيء من هذوله لعيال ليعيطواء شكل البنات جابواء عيالهم 
ما اعرفش اشرح حصتي الا ده عوز يروح الحمام وده عوز شوكلاته
وده عوز عوز يلعب قولي للبنات مايجيبوش عيالهم علشان يفهمواء كويس

----------


## um_ibrahim

الله يعطيج العافيه 
جزاج الله خير

----------


## s n f o r a

....



أبله فـيّ ونحن الملجات متى بدرسينا كله تدرسين بنات الثانويــــه .. 


أاممممم والي تستحـــي وايـد وايد شو الحـل .. حزة الرمسه العاديه ألع لـع وما أسكت 

بس يوم أيي لرومانسيـــه اصرط لسانـي وأتم كله ساكتــــه 


وحتى ضحكتي اكتمهـا استحي أضحك 


طبعا هذا كله ع الفـون .. الله يعين لو بـيي زياره 


شو الحــل يا أبلات أخاف يطـــفر الريال خخخخ 



وكل أبلـــه دخلت وكتبت نبـذه تفيدنـا فيهــا يالله عساهــا تتوفق في حياتــها 

والله يكتـب لهــا الأجـــر إن شاء اللـه ..

----------


## مبروكين

روووووعه الدروووووووووووس يالله كملوووو

----------


## فيء

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> أبله فـيّ ونحن الملجات متى بدرسينا كله تدرسين بنات الثانويــــه .. 
> 
> 
> أاممممم والي تستحـــي وايـد وايد شو الحـل .. حزة الرمسه العاديه ألع لـع وما أسكت 
> 
> ...



فالج طيب ...


وأعتقد بعض الدروس تنفع للمالجات بعد ...


المهم...


أي شي في خاطرج اقصد الكلام الحلو...

بعد ماتسكرين عن ريلج ..


اكتبيه في مسج...


وحبذا يكون الأسلوب فيه رومانسية ودلال...


مثلا ، اكتبي له ...



( حبيب قلبي ، في خاطري كلام وااايد أقوله حقك...


بس أستحي ، تعرف بعدني بنوته ، ومب متعوده على هالسوالف...)


وانتظري ردة فعله...



وانتظري الدرس القادم...


ياليت تطبقين هالحل ... وخبرينا شو يصير وياج

----------


## بنت مايد

ماشاء الله عليج يا ابلة فيء..

----------


## #الهيزه#

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> أبله فـيّ ونحن الملجات متى بدرسينا كله تدرسين بنات الثانويــــه .. 
> 
> 
> أاممممم والي تستحـــي وايـد وايد شو الحـل .. حزة الرمسه العاديه ألع لـع وما أسكت 
> 
> ...


انتي مثلي

وايد ظالمين مالجات

نريد بعد افكار 

وايد نستحي 


نريد حركات تكون مضحكه بس نفس الوقت رومانسية ههههههه<< عجيبه 

حتى لو مسجات ...اريد مسجات يكون فيها متفاعل ويرد عليه 

مثلا: بكل الصراحة شو تحب فيني اكثر شي؟ يرد كل شي فيج حلووو << تسأل وتجاوب عمرها هههههههه

اذا اتصل شو نسألهم .. نريد نعرف كيف نهتم فيهم وندلعهم هههه بما انا مالجات وهو بعيد عنا؟

نريد حركاااااااات عشان الزوج يتقرب منا ويزيد حبهم لنا 


يلا فكروا معايا؟


....



انا مثلا الصبح اتصل فيه اصبح عليه واسأله هو وين ؟...ومتزهب حق الدوام ولا؟...اليوم كاشخ ولا؟ شو لون كندورتك وخترتك هههههه؟ احيانا استهبل اقوله شو لون فانيلتك هههههه؟<<فاضيه عالصبح استهبال 

عشان ابين له اني مهتمه في كشخته وفيه ..وآخر شي مابشوف كيف شكله بسير يكشخ حق البنات فالدوام هههههههههههههههه

...

اترقب حركاتكم حتى لو عالخاص يالمالجات

----------


## فيء

انتظري المسجات ...

----------


## s n f o r a

..

وانـا <<< غياره بعد  :Big Grin: 

وانا بعـد أبلــه فـي أبا أفكــار مثل هالمسجــات ،،،

----------


## #الهيزه#

> ..
> 
> وانـا <<< غياره بعد 
> 
> وانا بعـد أبلــه فـي أبا أفكــار مثل هالمسجــات ،،،


مشكلة من البنات غيارات ههههههه

يلا نبا مسجات بس ما مسجات القوية لي فيها تعال ضمني ومشتاقه لصدر لالالالالا مابا جي احسها مناسبه حق وحده متزوجه مب مالجة ..اخاف اطرش مسج جي ويفهما شي ثاني واطيح من عينه ماعليج الشباب يفهمون البنت فتره الملجه اذا زينه ولا لا؟.... ابا اكون رزينه بس نفس الوقت اكون دلوعه واغريه ههههه

ما بس مسجات نريد حركات دلع عن طريق الفون ههههههههههه


يالله يالمتزوجات خبرنا عن حركاتكن في الفترة الملجة

----------


## مروهاج

بصراحه انا ماده البوز اليوم على ابوا الشباب لكن الدروس ها جعلتنى اترياه اليوم وبغير ها البوز
مشككككككورين 
ابله فئ ممكن احضر مستمعه للحصص

----------


## حور العين1

*الله الله الله ماشاءالله عليج يا ابله في ,,تابعت الموضوع وقريته كله اليوم ,,
الصراحه وايد مفيد وررررررررررررروعه سلمتي الغاليـــــــــــــــــــــــــه .*

----------


## آيس كريم

<<<<<<<<<<< كانت متابعه بصمت 

مشكوووووووووووورة اختي في ع هالدروس والخوات الباقيات ماقصرووو


اما عاد المالجات اللي يستحن عندي لكم طريقة حلوة 
انا كنت مثلكم اموووووووووووت من الحيا واذا تم يقول كلام حلو اتم سااااااكته (ريلي ساعات وايد رومنسي بشكل مبالغ فيه سااعااات بس مب دوم وساعات قمة الدفاشة << هذي اكثر هع هع ) وكان وايد يزعل يقول لي انتي ماتقوليلي كلام حلو 

جربت معاه المسجات بس احس يعني ماتقولون كل شي في خاطركم!

آخر شي قلت له عطني ايميلك برمسك عالمسن.... قال اوكي .............

فالمسنجر حبه حبه قمت اتكلم ولا سكتت ..... احلى شي تاخذين راحتج واااااايد تحسين انه عااادي 
حتى هو صار يوم يكلمني عالتلفون يقول لي فتحي المسنجر بكلمج عالتلفون والمسنجر.... وقمنا نتكلم عالتلفون اذا الكلام عادي واذا بدا هو يشفر صرت ارد عليه عالمسنجر لغاية شوية شوية صرت قمة الجرأه وياه
ونسينا المسنجر احم احم 




وهذي النصيحه للمعرسات اللي رياييلهم مدمنين نت ............. 


انا الحين معرسه وريلي مدمن نت و 24 ساعه عالنت بس مايبطل المسنجر .... مرات يوم اطفر اقوم افتح اللاب توب مالي واكون يالسه عداله عالكنبه ... اطرش له مسج عالموبايل (حبيبي بطل المسنجر اشتقت لك) وعاد يقوم يبطل المسنجر و اول مايدخل عندي اون لاين اسوي نفسي من زمان ماشفته وماكلمته خخخخخ ونتم نسولف عالمسنجر واحنا عدال بعض .... شوية شويه ندخل فالعميق فـ يقوم حليله يسكر اللاب توب ماله ومالي ونقعد نسولف  :Smile:  

فديته ريلي مسافر عني ومادري متى بيرد  :Frown:

----------


## بسمة فجر

شكرا لكل أبلاتنا الحلوات
بصراحة واااااااااااايد استفدت

----------


## أم_خنينه

افكار ج حلوه الله يهدي ازواجنا ويسخرهم

----------


## فطامي و خلادي

> افكار ج حلوه الله يهدي ازواجنا ويسخرهم




وانا بعد واااااااااااااايد مستانسة من الموضوع....

----------


## ام محمد !!!

^_^

متابعه...


ايزاج الله خير ختيه فيء كثير منا محتايات لمثل هذي المواضيع ...

----------


## pop corn

مرحبا بنات ومعرسات كلكم ..... أنا اليوم بس شفت الموضوع ومن كثر ما شدني قريته كامل وأنا ف الكلاس والإستاذ يالس يشرح يحليله ...خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الموضوع وااايد حلو تسلموون كلكم ... انا متابعه معاكم ... بعدني ما عرست بس الموضوع وااايد حلوو ... واقول فخاطري خل اتعلم من الحين ...

----------


## المحبة لله

هههههههههه
صدق دروسك مهم

----------


## فيء

> مشكلة من البنات غيارات ههههههه
> 
> يلا نبا مسجات بس ما مسجات القوية لي فيها تعال ضمني ومشتاقه لصدر لالالالالا مابا جي احسها مناسبه حق وحده متزوجه مب مالجة ..اخاف اطرش مسج جي ويفهما شي ثاني واطيح من عينه ماعليج الشباب يفهمون البنت فتره الملجه اذا زينه ولا لا؟.... ابا اكون رزينه بس نفس الوقت اكون دلوعه واغريه ههههه
> 
> ما بس مسجات نريد حركات دلع عن طريق الفون ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يالله يالمتزوجات خبرنا عن حركاتكن في الفترة الملجة




*شو رايج ...


بعد مايزورج ، وهو مروح عنج ... طرشي هالمسج...*


*( ماتوقعت منك هالشي ؟)*


*طبعا هو بينصدم ، وبيستغرب ، وأكيد بيتصل...


عاد إنت ردي عليه ببرود

وإذا قال : شو صاير ...


شدي حيلج ، وغيري نبرة صوتج ور ققيها أكثر ..*


*وقولي له : ماتوقعت عينك تكون ذبّــاحة لهالدرجة...

ماتوقعتك وسيم بهالطريقة...

ماتوقعت قلبي بيدق بهالسرعة إذا شفتك...

تصدق .. اكتشفت إني أحبك..*

----------


## s n f o r a

> مشكلة من البنات غيارات ههههههه
> 
> يلا نبا مسجات بس ما مسجات القوية لي فيها تعال ضمني ومشتاقه لصدر لالالالالا مابا جي احسها مناسبه حق وحده متزوجه مب مالجة ..اخاف اطرش مسج جي ويفهما شي ثاني واطيح من عينه ماعليج الشباب يفهمون البنت فتره الملجه اذا زينه ولا لا؟.... ابا اكون رزينه بس نفس الوقت اكون دلوعه واغريه ههههه
> 
> ما بس مسجات نريد حركات دلع عن طريق الفون ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يالله يالمتزوجات خبرنا عن حركاتكن في الفترة الملجة




.. انتي بروحـــج مب هينه عندج أفكــار عيل تسألينه شو لون فانيلتــك  :Big Grin:  

.. يلا يلا طلعــي الي عندج شو خاشــه عنـا هالأفكـار تنفع وياي

----------


## s n f o r a

> *شو رايج ...
> 
> 
> بعد مايزورج ، وهو مروح عنج ... طرشي هالمسج...*
> 
> 
> *( ماتوقعت منك هالشي ؟)*
> 
> 
> ...




وووووويييييييه لو يطحنوني ما أروم أسوي جيه 

أممم نحن بعدنـا تونـا باديين في فتره الملجه بعدنا رسمييين خخخخخ

يمكن تنفـع للهيـزه لانهم أندمجـوا اشووي ويا بعض بس أنا بعدني ع البـر 

بجرب أسوويهـا بس عقب شهريــــن الحين ما تنفع وياي إلا الأفكـار البسيطه 


والله يعطيــــج ألف ألف ألف عافيــــــه يا فـــيّ 

وسوري خربت الحصه كل حين أرفع صبعي أقاطـــعج خخخ

----------


## شوق الاماراات

لووووووووووووووول ويني كل هالفتره غايبه عن الحصص بس مافاتني شي قريت كل الدروس 


تسلمين فديتج والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم واتحفونا اكثر واكثر من خبراتكم <<< خخخخخ طمااعه

----------


## حور العين1

*احلي هناك يا الخطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ه ,,,
مسج ما توقعت منك هالشي ,,,
هذا بروحه جم يسوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## cutyah.87

جان زين يثبتون الموضوع

----------


## فيء

هلا فيكم... حبيباتي ...


توزيع الشهايد بيكون الأسبوع الياي...

واكثر عضوة مشاركة...

بتكون الأولى...


شدن حيلكن

----------


## مبروكين

ابله فيييييييييييييييييييي 
متى بتدبتدي الحصه الثانيه 
فديتني شطوره

----------


## (( عيون ))

الله يسلمكم اليوم بخبركم شي بعد انا وايد استفدت منه 

وهذا الشي ينفع المالجات عشان ما يزعلون ويقولون ما تعبرونا 

الله يسلمكم ويعطيكم العافية من البدايه عوديه انه يوديج كل مكان حتى لو عندج البديل لا تساهلين 

واسيرين ويا البديل لانه مرة مرتين خلاص بيتعود وبقولولج سيري ويا اهلج وياربعاتج عاد هاي سوينها مرة كل 3 شهور وسوينها بحالات القصوه واااايد

يعني تكون نادره لا تقولين والله الريال شوه يوديه السوق ولا الريال ماله خانه بالخياييط ومن هذا الكلام وعقب فترة من 

حياتج تبينه يسير وياج مكان مايوديج لانه انتي عوديه من البدايه ادبرين امورج ويا حد ثاني ومستغنيه عن خدماته 

وبعد جان بسيرين مشوار ويا اختج مثلا وهو قال اباج اسيرين ويايه مكان بنفس اليوم طبعا تختارينه هو وتبدينه ع كل شي ترى الفرصه ما اتي كل يوم ويمكن يكون هو يختبرج تحملي وترى هم ما تظهر سوالفهم الا يوم انتي تبين تظهرين ويا حد ولامعزومه يغارون بشكل فضيع 

هذا ما يدور ف بالي احين وعسى ربي يوفق الجميع وان شاء الله بخبركم شي عن المسجات بالايام اليايه ^^

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## #الهيزه#

> وووووويييييييه لو يطحنوني ما أروم أسوي جيه 
> 
> أممم نحن بعدنـا تونـا باديين في فتره الملجه بعدنا رسمييين خخخخخ
> 
> يمكن تنفـع للهيـزه لانهم أندمجـوا اشووي ويا بعض بس أنا بعدني ع البـر 
> 
> بجرب أسوويهـا بس عقب شهريــــن الحين ما تنفع وياي إلا الأفكـار البسيطه 
> 
> 
> ...




صح من زمان مالجة... بعدني مافيني الجرأه هذي

نو وي ماقدر احس عمري بموت هههههه




> .. انتي بروحـــج مب هينه عندج أفكــار عيل تسألينه شو لون فانيلتــك  
> 
> .. يلا يلا طلعــي الي عندج شو خاشــه عنـا هالأفكـار تنفع وياي


هههههههههههههه

بس مجرد دعابه ذكرتيني يو سألته جيه رد عليه وقال لونها وردي هههههه<<استهبال×استهبال خخخخ

يعني عادي استهبلي معاه بتروح عنج اشوي المستحى  :Smile: 

لان الشباب يحبون مصخره وضحك وسوالف هههه لازم يا ماما تصيرين مع زوجج مثل ربعه عشان ما يمل منج ويطفر ويقولج عقب بسير عن ربعي بتونس اشويه <<ليش مب ماليه عيونك ...!!

اي شي يحبه انتي لازم تحبينه <<<مشكلة من الفيلسوفه زمانها ههه



::



::

اذكر كم مسج طرشته له يمكن صارقتنه من اهنا .. حسيته تفاعل معايا << مب ريل ذرة نوويه خ خ خ خ خ


صبري بدور لج


يلا بنات شدن الهمه وساعدو خواتكن بافكاركن وتجاربكن ولا تبخلون علينا <<<تسوي اعلان ههههه

----------


## مبروكين

الهيزه

ثررررج طلعتي مب هينه مسجاااااااااات ها  :Stick Out Tongue:  
مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممم كشخه الدروس وايد استفدت منها

----------


## مبروكين

خاطري اتغلا على ريلي هاليومين بس ماااااااااااااااااااااااروم

----------


## #الهيزه#

للاسف مسجات مسحتهن من تلفوني لاني اطرش وامسح عشان ما اكررها خخخ

حصلت لج كم مسج مخزن(( 1 ))

<< محكمة الحب >>

سيدي القاضي، أنا أتهم هذا الانسان بأنه سرق قلبي و حاول قتلي بحبه..

القاضي: و هل لديك دليل..

المدعي: نعم
1- صوته العذب
2- كلماته الرائعة

القاضي: هل لديك شهود؟

المدعي: نعم
* عيوني الساهرة
* شفتي التي لا تنطق إلا باسمه
* قلبي الذي يرتعش كلما رآه

القاضي: حكمت المحكمة على المتهم بالحب المؤبد في قلب المدعي و دفع غرامة قدرها 3 رسائل غرامية على المتهم..
" رفعت الجلسة" 



(( 2 ))

أنا ندمانة على 
إني حبيتك في 
الأيام اللي راحت 
لأنك خاين والأيام 
اللي ماعرفتك فيها 
كانت سعادة لي 
لأنك أروع إنسان 
في الغدر واللي 
قابلته في حياتي 


نسيت أقولك اقرأ سطر واترك سطر... 



(( 3 ))

لـــو فرظنـــا إنــك تمشــي
تمشي
تمشي
وتطيح
وتقوم
وتطيح
وتقوم
تركض
وتركض 
وتطيح
وتقوم
تمشي
وخايف
والجو مطر
وتمشي
بدون نعال
ومامعاك أحد
والجني وراك
والأرض شوك
وتركض
وتطيح
وتقوم وتركض
.
.
.
.
.
وتحصــلني يدامك بصراحة شو بتسوي؟ 



(( 4 ))

أبي منك وعد ياخل !
اذا لي في دنيتك قيمه:
تسكني وسط قلبك
( تسكنــي أنا لحالــي )
وتحبني مثل ماحبك
( وأكون في دنيتك غـــالي )
مابيك تجرحني أبد
ومابيك تقسى وتبتعد
هذا وعد ؟!
رد علي هذا وعد ؟!
وأنا انتظر كلمة وعد ؟



::


::



اللي عنده مسجات يزيد او حركات دلع للمالجات لا تبخلن علينا خخخ

وياليت فيء تعطينا حركات زياده ^_^

ياربي الاسبوع الياي بناخذ الشهاد اخاف أرسب واخذ طماطم فالشهاده يا ويلي من ريلي بضربني هههههه

----------


## #الهيزه#

> الهيزه
> 
> ثررررج طلعتي مب هينه مسجاااااااااات ها  
> مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممم كشخه الدروس وايد استفدت منها


هيه يا اختي نستحي منهم مانقدر نرمس بجرأه عشان ما يأخذ فكره اني جريئه واطيح من عينه ويروح تفكيره بعيد <<تعرفين عاد الشباب اليوم لازم ناخذ حذرنا منهم هههههههه

بعد العرس طلعي على حقيقتج هههههههههه<<افصخي القناع ههههههه

عشان جيه اونه بس بالمسجات 

انتي مالجه ولا معرسه؟؟

اذا مالجه كتبيلنا كم طريقه عشان نستفيد

----------


## نور حياتي

روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الدرس يا ابلة 

وعاد تراني عزابية ملقوفة يعني عادي احضر الكلاس ؟


و نتريى نصايح للمالجات كيف يدلعون رييايلهم ............. لان ربيعتي يالسة عندي و هي مالجة .................

----------


## مبروكين

> هيه يا اختي نستحي منهم مانقدر نرمس بجرأه عشان ما يأخذ فكره اني جريئه واطيح من عينه ويروح تفكيره بعيد <<تعرفين عاد الشباب اليوم لازم ناخذ حذرنا منهم هههههههه
> 
> بعد العرس طلعي على حقيقتج هههههههههه<<افصخي القناع ههههههه
> 
> عشان جيه اونه بس بالمسجات 
> 
> انتي مالجه ولا معرسه؟؟
> 
> اذا مالجه كتبيلنا كم طريقه عشان نستفيد


هههههههههههههههههههه
عاااااااااد انتي لاتستحيييييييييييييييييييييييين وااااااااااايد في اشياااا خلج خجووووووله واوقات لا 
انااا فديتج مالجه
بقووولكم طرررق بس مشكلتي مخي مقفل الحين

----------


## مبروكين

تبون ريايلكم يتخبلون عليكم صدق صدق 
خلج دلوووووووعه دوووم ونعووومه
وبيينله دوم انج انثى ورقيقه في كل شي 
حتى في بداية زواجكم عووديه انه هو يسويلج كل شي 
ومن احينه عوودي يخاف علييييييييج من اقل شي 
خبري مثلا بطنج يعورج راسج صبعج خخ 
وعاد انتي وشطارتج اتميعي وادلعي ههه كثر ماتقدرين
انا وايد تعيبني حركات ابله في  :Frown:  كل يوم اترياها فديتني اول وحده اي الكلاس

----------


## حور العين1

*.•:*¨¨*:•..بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.•:*¨¨*:•.*

----------


## فيء

*السلام عليكم....


هلا بطالباتي المالجات ...


يبتلكم اليوم مسج ... كل وحدة تطرشه لريلها نص الليل ، وتشوف النتايج...*



( المرسل : وحدة حلوة وأمورة.


المرسل إليه : فارس أحلامي الأمور.


سبب الإرسال : مشتاااااااقة لك.

المطلوب : تكتب لأجلي أحلى بيت قصيد )




واهني كل وحدة بتعرف ريلها رومانسي وإلا دفش...خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنت مايد

تسلمين يا ابلة..

----------


## جروح_دمية

مشكووورة اختي بس ياليت لو تجمعين دروسج في صفحه وحده لاني تعبت وانا اجلب الصفحات والمشكله النت عندي بطيييييييييء..

----------


## صدى صرخه

السلام عليكم .. 

ابله ممكن انضم لهذا الكلاس .. لاني احس انه حياتي بتدمر وبتطلق .. وانا بعدني ما كملت سنتين مع ريلي

والله اني اكتب الحين وياكم .. واانا اصيح لاني ما اعرف كيف اتعامل مع هالانسان .. اي شي اسوي .. يفسره بطريقه غلط .. 

ساعديني ابله .. عطيني دروووس خصوصيه بليز

----------


## دمعة حزنـ

والله اني حبيتج ابله فيء
وتسمحيلي انضم وياكم فهالصف 

ودروسج واااايد حلووه ويبالنا نطبقها 

ويا ليت تعطينا درس مع كيفيه التعامل مع الزوج اللي يتأخر فالليل ويرد البيت عالساعه 2 و3


ومتاااااااابعه لحصصج كله ابلتي ^^

----------


## #الهيزه#

> *السلام عليكم....
> 
> 
> هلا بطالباتي المالجات ...
> 
> 
> يبتلكم اليوم مسج ... كل وحدة تطرشه لريلها نص الليل ، وتشوف النتايج...*
> 
> 
> ...



أبلة الله يهديج ريلي راقد في سابع نومه هههه

بطرش باجر على ساعه 11 عشان يفضى ويكتب لي 10 أبيات <<مصدقه عمرها ههههه

بعد دوريلنا مسج حلووو 

ماتقصرين أبله عطيات هههههههههه

----------


## ام حمدان82

رووووووووعه الدرووووووووس بس و يعطيكم الف عافيه 


ابله فيء عندي سؤااااااال ......... كيف تخلين ريلج يصافيييييييج باللي في خاطره و يقولج عن هموومه و مشاكله ... يعني بالمختصر المفيييييييد كيف اكووون الصدر الحنووون لريلي ؟؟؟

----------


## فيء

> رووووووووعه الدرووووووووس بس و يعطيكم الف عافيه 
> 
> 
> ابله فيء عندي سؤااااااال ......... كيف تخلين ريلج يصافيييييييج باللي في خاطره و يقولج عن هموومه و مشاكله ... يعني بالمختصر المفيييييييد كيف اكووون الصدر الحنووون لريلي ؟؟؟



عزيزتي .. هلا فيج في صف المتزوجات السعيدات ^^

أولا .. مب في يوم وليلة و ممكن تخلين ريلج يقولج أي شي...


مب عشانه مايثق فيج ... لااااااااااااااااااااااااا


لأن أكثـــــــــــر الرياييل على الصامت ، وبعضهم على الهزاز ، وقليل جدا اللي على الرنة...خخخخخخخخخ


فعلا ، الرجل كائن قليل الكلام...


بس إنت بأسلوبج ، تقدرين تطلعين كم كلمة منه...


وأهم شي ، تكلمينه في هواياته والاشياء اللي يحبها ..


وشوي شوي بيبتدي يكلمج في أموره ...

بس الموضوع يباله وقت...

وإذا توكم متزوجين ...

عاااااااادي مايكلمج في أموره الخاصة...

ومع العشرة بتعرفون بعض أكثر وبترتاحون لبعض...

وراح يفضفض لج باللي في خاطره ...

ولاتنسين نقطة مهمة 


*
(كوني مستمعة جيدة لزوجك)*


*ونصيحة اخرى ...

دايما وابدا إذا بغيتي تكلمين ريلج عن اهلج ، لاتقولين عنهم إلا كل خير ...


وبيني له اهتمامج فيهم ، واهتمامهم فيج ...


والسوالف السلبية يمكن تقضي على ثقة الزوج في زوجته خصوصا أثناء الحديث عن الأهل..



وإنت بين فترة والثانية ...


تطمني على صحته ...


بيني له إنج تبين تشوفينه دايما مرتاح...


وبهالطريقة شوي شوي ، بيبتدي يحس إنج أمه وبيدلع عليج*

----------


## ام حمدان82

مشكوووووووووووووووووره يا ابله 

انزين شو رايج انه نحنا الحين متزاعلين .. و السبب اني كشفت انه عنده تلفووون ثاني ... و المصيبه انه يكلم بنات عليه ... و يوم واجهته نكر الموضووع زعل و لبسني و سار عني الحجره الثانيه مع انه اي بس ويك اند هو يداوم في بوظبي .... 

انا اللي قاهرني انه غلطان و هو اللي زعلان ....... المفروظ انا اللي ازعل ... خبريني شو اسوي الحين و مشكلتيه بعد اني وايد متهوره و مافيني صبر و ما اتحمل يعني لازم ارد على اي كلمه يقولها .. شو الحل في مشكلتيه .. 


البارحه تهورت و اتصلت و مارد جان اطرشله مسج و قلتله اني ابا اطمن عليك بس و لا تنسا المعامله بالمثل (لني عصبت اخر شي ) و ما رد .. جان اطرشله مسج قلتله باجر اخر يوم و ان ما راظيتني بقفل على عمريه الباب ولا بطلع و اللي ما درا بيدري 
انا كان خاطريه اطرشلج على الخاص .. بس حبيت الكل يستفيد ... على فكره انا معرسه من سنه و عندي بيبي


و مشكوووره يا ابله سوري طولت علييييييييييج

----------


## نسومه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووره ^_^

----------


## (( عيون ))

> مشكوووووووووووووووووره يا ابله 
> 
> انزين شو رايج انه نحنا الحين متزاعلين .. و السبب اني كشفت انه عنده تلفووون ثاني ... و المصيبه انه يكلم بنات عليه ... و يوم واجهته نكر الموضووع زعل و لبسني و سار عني الحجره الثانيه مع انه اي بس ويك اند هو يداوم في بوظبي .... 
> 
> انا اللي قاهرني انه غلطان و هو اللي زعلان ....... المفروظ انا اللي ازعل ... خبريني شو اسوي الحين و مشكلتيه بعد اني وايد متهوره و مافيني صبر و ما اتحمل يعني لازم ارد على اي كلمه يقولها .. شو الحل في مشكلتيه .. 
> 
> 
> البارحه تهورت و اتصلت و مارد جان اطرشله مسج و قلتله اني ابا اطمن عليك بس و لا تنسا المعامله بالمثل (لني عصبت اخر شي ) و ما رد .. جان اطرشله مسج قلتله باجر اخر يوم و ان ما راظيتني بقفل على عمريه الباب ولا بطلع و اللي ما درا بيدري 
> انا كان خاطريه اطرشلج على الخاص .. بس حبيت الكل يستفيد ... على فكره انا معرسه من سنه و عندي بيبي
> ...


اسمحيلي ارد عليج من خبرتي عشان الابلة الاساسيه مشغوله شويه ^^

الغلا من يستوي تج من بينكم مهما يكون منوه الغلطان او السبب ما تخلينه يرقد بمكان وانتي بمكان ولا تغمض عيونكم وانتوا زعلانين هو ظهر المفروض اتسيرين عنده لو هو الغلطان الرياييل مب مثل الحريم تتوقعين لو خليته بيرجع لج ويراضيج هذا الشي امحيه من خيالج ولا تترينه من الرياييل هذا الشي يستوي مرة مرتين ب مب ع طول

لازم تقدمين تنزلات عسب حياتج تمشي انتي بس تراضينه وعقب تخبرين عن الموضوع وتلسون ترمسون هو بعدين بيراضيج بطريقته وبحيس ع عمره بس اسلوب الطاف ترى ماينفع ويمكن يوصل للقطيعه بالعكس انتي جيه عطيتيه فرصه اكثر يسوي اللي يباها 

وبعد ما يصير الغلا هو يقول كلمه وانتي تردين عليه مهما يكون هو ريال مايحب الوحده الملسونه واللي ترد عليه انتي فالبدايه اسمعي له بعدين يوم بيهدى علقي ع كلامه وقولي اللي فخاطرج 

حاولي تراضينه ولج هاي المسج 

الى بنع الحب الصافي 
الى نهر الحنان الدافي
اليك اكتب بحروف خجلى تعتذر من تصرف صدقا 
كان من خارج حدود القلب 
لا أعرف لماذا عصفت بي الرياح التغيير؟؟
كل ما اعرفه اني املك زوجا ذا قلب كبير
رجولته تغلب صخب انوثتي
وحنانه يخجل تمرد قسوتي
حبيبي وقرة عيني
أعدك الا ترى مني الا كل خير
وان يكون رضاك هو مناي 
وسعادتك فرحة قلبي وهناي
انتظرك على احر من الشوووق
لاطبع قبلة اعتذارعلى جبينك
أحبك 

والله يسر دربج وامورج لا تحرمين عمرج من دعاء رب العالمين بهذا اليوم المبارك

----------


## مروهاج

ابله فى وين الحصه 
ترانا شطار نستاهل حصه ثانيه

----------


## السوسة

احم.....يسلمووووووووو عالموضوع  :Smile:  

أفكار حلوة

----------


## كشكش

تسلمي اختي عالدرووووووس الحلوه

----------


## pinky84

درووووووووس رائعة

----------


## صدى صرخه

السلام عليكم .. ابله انا سويت بكلامج وطرشتله امس مسج مال .. تمنيتك في هاللحظه عندي ..... الخ 

اتصل فيني عقب هالمسج ب 5 ساعات وقالي .. شو هالمج اللي طرشتيه اللي يشوفه يقول اني انا مسافر ولابسنج من الخاطر
ط
بعا انا قفط ويهي ماعرف شو ارد عليه ظحكت .. قالي قولي انها حركات وبس .. 

وعقب رجع شافني معدله البيت .. وشموع وورد .. قال طالعشو مسويه .. وطالعشو لابسه .

وعقب دش الغرفه .. رقـــــد  :Frown:

----------


## بنتuae

درووووووووس رائعة

----------


## مروهاج

> السلام عليكم .. ابله انا سويت بكلامج وطرشتله امس مسج مال .. تمنيتك في هاللحظه عندي ..... الخ 
> 
> اتصل فيني عقب هالمسج ب 5 ساعات وقالي .. شو هالمج اللي طرشتيه اللي يشوفه يقول اني انا مسافر ولابسنج من الخاطر
> ط
> بعا انا قفط ويهي ماعرف شو ارد عليه ظحكت .. قالي قولي انها حركات وبس .. 
> 
> وعقب رجع شافني معدله البيت .. وشموع وورد .. قال طالعشو مسويه .. وطالعشو لابسه .
> 
> وعقب دش الغرفه .. رقـــــد


آفا عليه .........قفطه

----------


## الأميره...

يالله يالمعرسات انتبهن للدورس هههههه
الله يعينكن على هالدروس

----------


## الأميره...

> السلام عليكم .. ابله انا سويت بكلامج وطرشتله امس مسج مال .. تمنيتك في هاللحظه عندي ..... الخ 
> 
> اتصل فيني عقب هالمسج ب 5 ساعات وقالي .. شو هالمج اللي طرشتيه اللي يشوفه يقول اني انا مسافر ولابسنج من الخاطر
> ط
> بعا انا قفط ويهي ماعرف شو ارد عليه ظحكت .. قالي قولي انها حركات وبس .. 
> 
> وعقب رجع شافني معدله البيت .. وشموع وورد .. قال طالعشو مسويه .. وطالعشو لابسه .
> 
> وعقب دش الغرفه .. رقـــــد



حرام كسرتي خاطري ليش جيه مب رومانسي

----------


## eimankh

روعه الموضوع نترياالمزيد

----------


## فيء

اسمحوا لي ماكنت في البيت...

اليوم رجعت...


بحاول أرد على كل اللي طلبوا مني شي


آآآآآآآآآآآسفة عالتأخير

----------


## فيء

> السلام عليكم .. ابله انا سويت بكلامج وطرشتله امس مسج مال .. تمنيتك في هاللحظه عندي ..... الخ 
> 
> اتصل فيني عقب هالمسج ب 5 ساعات وقالي .. شو هالمج اللي طرشتيه اللي يشوفه يقول اني انا مسافر ولابسنج من الخاطر
> ط
> بعا انا قفط ويهي ماعرف شو ارد عليه ظحكت .. قالي قولي انها حركات وبس .. 
> 
> وعقب رجع شافني معدله البيت .. وشموع وورد .. قال طالعشو مسويه .. وطالعشو لابسه .
> 
> وعقب دش الغرفه .. رقـــــد



صراحة عورني قلبي عليج...

بس ولايهمج..

إنت طالبة مجدة ومجتهدة..^^


شوفي حبيبتي...

ماعليج من دفاشة ريلج .. أغلب الرياييل هذا طبعهم...

هو أكيد عجبه اللي مسويتنه ، بس انحرج وماعرف يعبر عن مشاعره..

المفروض كنت تروحين وراه للغرفة...

وكلمتين حلوات ، وشوية دلع ، وشوي شوي بيصير رومانسي..

طبعا الموضوع يباله تحاولين عشرات المرات...

كوني رومانسية ، ولاتخلين رده السلبي يأـثر عليج،

بالعكس تحمسي وسوي ليلة ثانية احلى ...

----------


## شوق الاماراات

<<<<<<<<<< متابعه بصمت  :Smile:

----------


## حور العين1



----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

ماشاء الله شو هالدروس الفنانه انا مش معرسه و لا مالجه بس استفدت وايد منج ...... 
يزاااااااااااااااااااااج الله خييييير ماقصرتي و ربي ينلوج كل اللي فبالج يااااااااااارب يالغاليه ...

----------


## فيء

> السلام عليكم .. 
> 
> ابله ممكن انضم لهذا الكلاس .. لاني احس انه حياتي بتدمر وبتطلق .. وانا بعدني ما كملت سنتين مع ريلي
> 
> والله اني اكتب الحين وياكم .. واانا اصيح لاني ما اعرف كيف اتعامل مع هالانسان .. اي شي اسوي .. يفسره بطريقه غلط .. 
> 
> ساعديني ابله .. عطيني دروووس خصوصيه بليز




بقولج شي مهم ...

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ...

( ألا أدلكم على شيء لو فعلتموه تحاببتم افشوا السلام بينكم)

خلج دايما المبادرة للخير والصلح .. واجرج عند ربج كبير

وصدقيني الطلاق صعب ومب هين...

الله يصلح حالج... آآآآآآآآآمين...

في واااااايد حريم يعانون بصمت وهموهم اكبر وأشد بس صابرات ومتوكلات على ربهن...

نصيحة ..

غيري أسلوب الحوار ويا ريلج ، يمكن في خلل في الموضوع.. انا ما أعرف التفاصيل ، بس الحوار الهادي والقلبي بين الزوج له اثر كبير في استقرار حياتهم


لي رجعة للموضوع...

----------


## ام حمدان82

اله فيء ويييييييينج ... كل يوم تغيبين ... كل يوم تغيبين

----------


## فيء

> اله فيء ويييييييينج ... كل يوم تغيبين ... كل يوم تغيبين


نحن هنا ...


تسلمين لأنج تحاتين أبلتج..


^^

----------


## لون الحزن

طلعتوا مب بس مدرسات...
إلا موجهات
تسلموووووووووووون على النصايح
صارلي ساعه ونص أقرى اللي كاتبينه من درووووس وفيي رقااد مب طبيعي داشه المنتدى أوني بس 5 دقايق 
بس دروووسكن تخليني أحط لزقه على عيوني وأقرأ وأستفيييد
شكراً أبله فيء على الدرووووس 

أنا طالبه يديده ناقليني من مدرسة..... إلى مدرسة أبله فيء
أرجوا من إدارتكم أن تقبلني في مدرسة أبله فيء

أنا طالبه مجتهده وخلاص بثبت جدارتي

ههههه صدقت عمري وااايد
بس ماعليه تأثير الرقاد

----------


## me00me

الله يديم المحبة بينكم ويرزقكم ذرية صالحة يارب
بس انا ما اقدر اسوي اي شي من هالاشياء مش لاني ماعرف بس ماقدر واريد حد يساعدني لاني تعبت ماحب الشكوى لغير الله مذله عندي صبر الحمدلله رب العالمين بس اذا يقدر يفيد الله يفتح عليه فتح من عنده ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب

----------


## فن القفطان

يزااج الله خير

----------


## g!rl

اممممممممم هلا الغاليه ..

انا ريلي وقت مايبا يرقد مايحب حد يسكه ابدا .. مايعرف يرقد ... 

شو الحل

----------


## Bent AlGharib

والله يوفقج ويسعدج مع ريلج ويرزقج بالذرية الصالحة 

دروووووس روعه بجربها مدرستي العزيزة

----------


## فيء

> اممممممممم هلا الغاليه ..
> 
> انا ريلي وقت مايبا يرقد مايحب حد يسكه ابدا .. مايعرف يرقد ... 
> 
> شو الحل


*حبيبتي لاتزعلين وتحطين في خاطرج...


كلهم وقت الحاجة يتلصقون ...


ويوم خلاص الرقاد يكون واصل يرفسون الوحدة ... خخخخخخخخ

طنش تعش...*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


*بس يمكن في أسباب ثانية ...

مثلا لاتحطين عطر ريحته قوية في الليل وقت الرقاد ، لأن في ناس وايد ينزعجون من ريحة العطر القوي...

يمكن إنت تتحركين وايد في السرير وتوترينه ، مثل مايتوتر ريلي مني (لوووول)

بس في النهاية ، خذي الموضوع بروح رياضية ، ودامه شهم وكريم..

ماعليج ، خليه يرقد ويتغطى زين ، ومصيره يرد لج ...ههههههههه*

----------


## pop corn

مشكووووره ابله في عالنصايح الحلوة والمفيده 

انا متابعه معاكم ... للإستفاده فقط

----------


## جروح_دمية

متابعه,,

----------


## نور ندى

*دروس حلوة يا ابله
انا بعد ابي انضم لصفج ابله بس عساني اكون شاطرة
واستفيد من دروسج*

----------


## ام حمدان82

ابله ابله ياااااااااالله تأخرتي  :Frown:

----------


## لون الحزن

أبله فيء شكلها غايبه اليوم..
بس أنا مب مستانسه لأنها أبله تشرح بضمير 
الدرس واااااااااايد تأخر 
نحن في الإنتظار

----------


## g!rl

مشكوره يا ابله .... 

يوم مايعيبه شي يقووول ... مادري

----------


## 44400

أنا من حملت أهملت وايد أشياء واستوى بينا برود بشكل كبير 

يسلموو علموضوع والله يسعدج يارب

----------


## g!rl

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## فيء

> أنا من حملت أهملت وايد أشياء واستوى بينا برود بشكل كبير 
> 
> يسلموو علموضوع والله يسعدج يارب




عااااااااااادي حبوبة كلنا مرينا بهالمرحلة ...


والزواج مب لازم كل يوم غزل وغرام و وناسة...


الحياة الزوجية ، فيها كل شي من فرح وحزن و وناسة وتعب ... ألخ ..


ولكن تقدرين تضغطين على نفسج ، وتكسرين حاجز الصمت ببعض الحركات 

والليالي الرومانسية ...


يمكن مزاجج مايسمح لج وإنت حامل..


بس مثل ما قلت لج ... اضغطي على نفسج شوي...


سووا لكم خطة للويك اند ...

مثلا تروحون السوق ...

مطعم ...

تباتون في فندق ...


تسوون لبعض جلسات مساج ... لوووووووووووووول ^^


والله يوفقج وتولدين بالسلامة

----------


## pop corn

يللاااااا ابله في تنريا الدرس

----------


## #الهيزه#

*متابعه بهدوووء*

----------


## احبه موت

متااااااااااااااااااااابعه 

بحماااس

 :12 (59):

----------


## نور ندى

ابله عندي سؤال يا ريت تجاوبيني عليه
كيف ابين لزوجي اني اثق فيه وابغيه يحس بروحك اني صدق اثق فيه لانه هو يقولي يوزي عن الشك
لانه هو غلط وانا اشك فيه مع اني متاكده انه ما يسوي شيء شو الحل

----------


## سر الحروف

اول مرة احب الحصص و الدروس و الواجبات و اترياها 

تسلمين على الموضوع الحلو و النصائح المفيدة صدج تعلمنا منج 

نتريا الدرس الثالث و صدقيني حلينا كلنا الواجب

والله يوفقج ويسعدج مع ريلج ويرزقج بالذرية الصالحة
تحياتي,,,

----------


## ام حمدان82

احم احم ... بنات اذا في وحده عندها مشروع حق هالويك اند تشاركنا فيه ... انا عن نفسي في مشروع سيره ... ريلي يبا يسير العزبه .. و انا مابااااااااا ... 

نبا درووووووووووس حق الويك اند ابله فيء

----------


## فيء

> احم احم ... بنات اذا في وحده عندها مشروع حق هالويك اند تشاركنا فيه ... انا عن نفسي في مشروع سيره ... ريلي يبا يسير العزبه .. و انا مابااااااااا ... 
> 
> نبا درووووووووووس حق الويك اند ابله فيء




بفكر وبرجع لكم..

----------


## فيء

بنات الدروس الحالية ...


هي عبارة عن الاجابات اللي أحطها للطالبات اللي عندهن أسئلة ، وأحاول أرد عليهن كلهن...


واسمحوا لي عالقصور

----------


## فيء

> ابله عندي سؤال يا ريت تجاوبيني عليه
> كيف ابين لزوجي اني اثق فيه وابغيه يحس بروحك اني صدق اثق فيه لانه هو يقولي يوزي عن الشك
> لانه هو غلط وانا اشك فيه مع اني متاكده انه ما يسوي شيء شو الحل




بكل بساطة غيروا المواضيع اللي تتكلمون فيها...

ماله داعي تفتحون صفحات الماضي إذا مب من وراها إلا النكد والهم...

يعني ... كلميه في أمور عامة ، أهله ، شغله ...

ولا تحشرينه بالاتصالات وهو برع ( لووووول) ^^

وكلميه بالأمور الخاصة عنج وعنه وبس ، ولاتنكدين على روحج وتييبين طاري الأشياء اللي ولت ومرت...

----------


## ام حمدان82

ما شاء الله عليج يا ابله فيء درر !!

----------


## Simply Me

حلوه الدرووووس .... شكرا مس فيء >>> امثل اني في مدرسه خاصه لووول

انا امتابعه بصمت و يالسه اخزن فالذاكره... مب امعرسه بعدني...

بس متحرقصه... ابا اطبق عملي.... خخخخخخ

الله يفرح قلب اميه و تشوفني عروووووس  :Smile:  قولوا آمين

----------


## كلـ شموخـي

الله وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااستيشن  :Big Grin: 

درووووووووووووووووس حلوووة ابله

ربــــــــ.....ــــــــــــــــــي يعطييييج العاافيه حبيبتي

وحلو الدرس الأول

^^

----------


## أنهار99

سبحان الله وبحمده

متابعين بصمت ولهفه خخخخ

----------


## نور ندى

مشكورة ابله فديتج
صج بعض الاحيان يكون الحل سهل بس احنا ما نشوف
متابعه باقي الدروس

----------


## cutyah.87

متاااابعه بشوق

----------


## بسمة فجر

ننتظر الدرس القادم

----------


## لون الحزن

أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا موجوده

----------


## سر الحروف

*انا الحين زعلانة من زوجي وايد 

ادعولي عسى ريي يفرج عني ان شاء الله

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم الغالية

والسموحة ..*
تحياتي,,,

----------


## مـهرة

وممكم نستفيد ,,, انا دونت الدورس في بالي ,, ان شاااااااااءالله يوم الله بيرزقني بولد الحلال بطبقها بحذافيرها هههههه 


^ـ^

----------


## jawaher55

شى حلوووووووووووووووو بس كل الحرمه تبادر

----------


## ام حمدان82

ابا ارفع الموضووووووووع  :Smile:

----------


## فيء

> شى حلوووووووووووووووو بس كل الحرمه تبادر


*




المفروض المبادرة من الطرفين...


بس إذا الريال مب على باله ومطنش



أحسن لها الوحدة تقوم بالواجب ... وتنعنش أبو الشباب ... ^^*

----------


## فيء

> *انا الحين زعلانة من زوجي وايد 
> 
> ادعولي عسى ريي يفرج عني ان شاء الله
> 
> لا تنسوني من دعواتكم الغالية
> 
> والسموحة ..*
> تحياتي,,,



*بعض الأمور تهدا وتنتهي إذا طنشتيها...

وبعضها ينتهي ، إذا ناقشتي الموضوع وعرفتي سبب المشكلة الأساسي .. وحطيتي الحل المناسب...


عالعموم شوفي شو الأنسب لوضعج...

بس نصيحتي ...

ابتدي بالصلح ( وأجرج عند ربج مابيضيع)


والله يرزقكم راحة البال..*

----------


## UM MOHD

( الثقة بالنفس هي مصدر قوة المرأة وجمالها )

يعني لاتكون شخصيتج مهزوزة ، ومترددة في قراراتج ،


كوني حاسمة وحازمة ، وفي نفس الوقت هينة ولينة..


الريال يموت في الحرمة الشديدة الرقيقة


IWANNA BE LIKE THIS BAS WALLA MOB3ARFA KAIF MOMKIN ASHYAA 3AMALIA

----------


## راعية الشوق

يزاج الله خير ابله فيء على هالدروس

ومتابعه بصمتـ  :Smile:

----------


## ام حمدان82

> ( الثقة بالنفس هي مصدر قوة المرأة وجمالها )
> 
> يعني لاتكون شخصيتج مهزوزة ، ومترددة في قراراتج ،
> 
> 
> كوني حاسمة وحازمة ، وفي نفس الوقت هينة ولينة..
> 
> 
> الريال يموت في الحرمة الشديدة الرقيقة
> ...




ابله فيء ممكن تعليمنا كيف هاي اخر جمله شو يعني .... الحرمه الشديده الرقيقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نود الشمال

يويل حالي عليج بصراحه سلمت اناملج الذهبيه الغلا انا جيه احين مالجه والشهر الياي عرسي انشالله حليله ريلي دوم يقولي هالكلام بس استحي ارد عليه بس انشالله من قريت نصايحج ببدأاطبق من اليوم ومن احين بعد بطرشله مسج تسلمين حبيبتي ربي لاهانج ويوفقج

----------


## سر الحروف

ابلة فئ بقولج شئ ............
يا بخت ريلج فيج 
يعطيج العافية و ها الدروس انشاء تكون في ميزان حسناتج ............ 
تحياتي ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## علياء2008

مشكورة أبله فيء

----------


## uaeeyes99

واااااااااااي تعبت من كثر ما اقرى وين هالموضوع عني من زمااااااااااان احسه شي شي والله 

اانزين ابله تقبليني عندج بالصف ولا يايه متاخره سوري والله مادريت الا الحين 

وتسلمين عالدروووووووووووووووس الاكثر من رووعه

----------


## فيء

> ( الثقة بالنفس هي مصدر قوة المرأة وجمالها )
> 
> يعني لاتكون شخصيتج مهزوزة ، ومترددة في قراراتج ،
> 
> 
> كوني حاسمة وحازمة ، وفي نفس الوقت هينة ولينة..
> 
> 
> الريال يموت في الحرمة الشديدة الرقيقة
> ...





الرقيقة : هي اللي تعامل ريلها بحب ودلال ... يعني يوم تكلمه ، تخليه يحس إن اللي تكلمه وحده ، مب واحد من ربعه ، لأن بعض الحريم الله يهديهن دفشات وما عندهن أسلوب ..


والشديدة : هي اللي تصر على الحق والوضوح ، يعني في مواقف في الحياة الزوجية لازم ما نغض الطرف عنها ، وإلا بيتمادى وبيشكل جوانب سلبية في حياة الزوجين...


مثلا ...الحرمة اللي محتاجة مصروف اضافي ، لأمور أساسية ومب كمالية والرجل يرفض ، لازم تتناقش وياه وتقنعه طبعا مع مراعاة ظروفه المادية ..
ولازم ماتعود ريلها تتنازل عن كل شي ، بس لأنه تعبان شوية وماله خلق ، لأن في رياييل الله يهديهم عيالهم يمرضون ولايهتمون ، متكلين على الزوجة في كل شي...

يعني الريال يتم ريال ... وهو قبطان مركب الزوجية...

والمرأة هي البحر المليء بالحب والحنان والخيرات

----------


## pop corn

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع 

وتسلموووووون عالدروووس الروحه 

متابعه

----------


## UM MOHD

MASHKOURA 3ALA EL RAD EL 7ELO O ENSHALLAH AKOUN MEN EL NAJ7EEEN

----------


## UM MOHD

MISS MISS MISS PLZ HELP 3ENDI QUESTION
6WEL EL 3MER HALYOUMEEN WAYED DEPRESS CUZ MY MOTHER IN LAW ALLAH YE7FA'9HA OP WASHFEHA(PLZ ED3OLHA B SHEFAA EL 3AJEL) SICK O ANA MOB 3ARFA KAIF ANT3AMEL MA3AH FE HATHI EL MAWAQEF KEL ATEM SAKTA O MA AKALMA 3ASAB MAYETE'9AYAQ MEN KLAMI PLZZZ ARSHDENI

----------


## فيء

اسمحي لي مافهمت الرسالة زين...

انت تعانين من ضغط بسبب أمج المريضة ( يارب يشفيها ) آآآآآآمين

بس عقب مافهمت زين...

يعني منو هذا اللي تخافينه يتضايق من كلامج .. وليش؟؟

ياليت تشرحين بشكل أوضح ..

واعذريني..

^^

----------


## جودي79

هلا ابله فيء

انا وصلت الدروس متأخرة بس مب مشكلة قريتها كلها واعتقد اني طالبة نشيطة وشاطرة
بعرس بشهر 5 وللحين صرلي 9 شهور مالجة وكل الوصفات ناجحة معي بس ادعيلي مايتغير عقب الزواج
اهم شي ان ريلي حنون ورومانسي يعني مب انا اللي ابتدي المغازلة هو اللي يبتدي والحمد لله :12 (42): 

بانتظار دروسك ابله

----------


## UM MOHD

UM ZOUJI MERE'9A O NAFSEYAT ZOUJI WAYED TA3BANA O ANA MOB 3ARFA KAIF A5AFIF 3LAIH(SORRY MISS)

----------


## أم مبين

جزاك الله كل الخير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## فيء

> UM ZOUJI MERE'9A O NAFSEYAT ZOUJI WAYED TA3BANA O ANA MOB 3ARFA KAIF A5AFIF 3LAIH(SORRY MISS)




الله يشفيها ...

ويعين زوجج ...

الأم غالية على نفوسنا كبار كنا أو صغار,,,,


المهم:

حاولي هالفترة تخففين على زوجج بالطرق التالية :....


1 . ذكريه بأهمية الدعاء وإن الله قريب يجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعاه.


2 . قولي له : تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه ( يعني رفعي معنوياته بهالكلام ).


3 . حاولي تسوين شي لأمه ، يفرحها ويفرحه ، يعني خذي لها هدية أو أي شي يونسها.


4 . حاولي تريحين ريلج ، بجلسات مساج وتدليك ، واااايد هالامور تريح الريال ، وتخليه يسترخي.


هذا اللي في بالي حاليا ...

ولاتنسون الدعاء ثم الدعاء...


وشوفي ريلج إذا يقدر يروح العمرة ويا أمه ، أو إنت وياه ، بيرتاح هناك وبيحس بانشراح بإذن الله.

----------


## UM MOHD

mashoura 7abibty o enshalah bashor 3laih yroo7 el 3omra thnx MISS

----------


## جودي79

ماشي دروس اليوم!!!

----------


## pink 7

لوووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## e7sas-uae

اللله يهني الجمييييييييييييييع انشاللللله

----------


## أنهار99

هلا والله بالحلوين
شادين حيلكم ماشاءالله
المهم ابله بغيت افكارج شوي وعادي لو اي حد من الصف يغششني لانج من البدايه شجعتينا عالغش فهالصف بسسس خخخ

المهم : طبعا زوجي مسافر من فتره... والحين طالب مني اغراض اشتريها واطرشها له.... المهم: بغيت شي رومانسي او حركه اسويها له عسب يستانس شوي...

ودمتم سالمين

----------


## بسمة فجر

وينج أبلة في صح إن في إجازة بس صفنا ما يكون في إجازة صح و لا

----------


## ط ي ب ة

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع 

وتسلموووووون عالدروووس 

متابعه

----------


## UM MOHD

OPPPPPPPPPPPPS WE ARE OFF TODAY MISS????????

----------


## أنهار99

أبلتنااا وينج؟

----------


## جودي79

مس مس متى الدرس؟ صار لنا يومين ماشي

----------


## ريـم زايـد

Thanks Alot

----------


## سراب 44

ابلتنا غايبه اليوم عسا المانع خير يارب

----------


## فيء

:Salam Allah: ....^^


*ماشاء الله الكل متواجد ، وأنا اللي بس غياب ... صدق اني معلمة (خرطي) خخخخخخخخخ...


المهم...


هلا بالمدامات والآنسات...وجميع الإناث بمختلف الأعمار...^^


حبيباتي ... درس اليوم مهم جدا جدا ...

وتغفل عنه الكثيرات ...

وترميه وراء الظهر العديدات...

وهذا بسبب .. ( حسن النية ) و ( الجهل ) في بعض الأحيان,,,*


*
عزيزاتي ...*


*( لايكن حديثك مع زوجك عن صديقاتك وقريباتك)*



*كثير من النساء ... يسولفن لرياييلهن عن الحريم .. ( خــــــــــــطـــــــر)

تلقون الوحدة بحسن نية , عذرا ( بهبالة) ، تحكي لزوجها بالتفصيل الممل عن صديقاتها أو إحدى قريباتها...


توصف طولها...

جسمها ورشاقتها...

لون شعرها وعيونها...


والأدهى .. تقول له : ماشاء الله عليها عسل وحبوبة ودمها خفيف..*



*احذرن ... ثم احذرن...

فأنت تصفين الشكل والأخلاق ، والرجل يتخيل ويتأمل ، وينسى أن التي معه زوجته .. فيسرح بعيدا .. ويتخيل هذه التي تصفينها من ساسها لراسها...


لااااااااااااااااااا لاااااااااااااااا لاااااااااا


لاتقعن في هذه الهوة العميقة السوداء...*


*ولاتدخلين امرأة أخرى لبيتك بوصفها وذكرها أمام زوجك...

إياااااااااااااااكِ ثم إياااااااااااااكِ وهذا الحديث السخيف بينك وبين زوجك...*



*خلاص خلصت الحصة ...

صح قصيرة بس حبيت أوصل المعلومة بأبسط صورة ممكنة...*



*ملااااااااااااااحظة...


ليكن حديثك مع زوجك .. عن رقتك ونعومتك وجمالك ، ولكن من غير غرور..

تحدثي عن ألوانك المفضلة وفساتينك الراقية ومكياجك الناعم ولكن من غير مبالغة ...


وأخيرا .. أخبريه أنك تفعلين كل ذلك من أجلـــه...




والله يوفق الجميع..


^^*

----------


## sally_2

يعطيج العافية استاذه على هالدرس المهم ...\


اتفق معاج 100% في خطورة هالأمر ...

انا حريصة اني ما اتكلم عن اي وحدة قدام ريلي ...
لكن المشكلة في عمتي ...
تسولف عن فلانة وعلانة ..
وشو جمالها وشو لابسة ...
انا انقهر ... في مكاني ...
هيه الله يهداها هذا طبعها ..
تتكلم قدام عمي وريلي واخوانه ...
الموجود عندها بتكلمه عن الي شافتهن في العرس والا الحفلة ...

----------


## UM MOHD

we i'll take advise miss

----------


## جروح_دمية

متابعه وننتظر المزيد..

----------


## cutyah.87

> يعطيج العافية استاذه على هالدرس المهم ...\
> 
> 
> اتفق معاج 100% في خطورة هالأمر ...
> 
> انا حريصة اني ما اتكلم عن اي وحدة قدام ريلي ...
> لكن المشكلة في عمتي ...
> تسولف عن فلانة وعلانة ..
> وشو جمالها وشو لابسة ...
> ...


فييي واااااااايد من العمات جييييييييييه

----------


## فيء

ملاحظة...


اللي مالحقت عالدرس الأخير موجود صفحة 38

----------


## الساهرة

الله يزجااااااات الف خيررررررررررررررررر

----------


## فيء

للرفع

----------


## #الهيزه#

طالبة نشيطة  :Smile:

----------


## جودي79

تدري ابله ترى ربيعتي صار معاها هيك

خطبها ريال ومن طيبة قلبها كانت ترمس معاه عن ربيعتها وانها تحبها وايد وانها صديقة عمرها وكان هو يخبرها انه مايحب هالبنية ولازم تبطل تحكي معاها

ولا بعد فترة اكتشفت ربيعتي شي رهيب.......................................

في يوم اتصلت البنت فيها وخبرتها انها في المستشفى بسبب حريق كبير وتشوهت ايد البنية وصارت ربيعتي تبكي وانجنت عليها بس بنفس اليوم البنت اعترفت وقالت انها ماتستحق منها هالحب ويوم سألت ربيعتي ليش؟ قالت لاني متفقة مع خطيبك على انه بيتركك وبيخطبني

انا نفسي ماصدقت بس كل الربع عرف بالسالفة وطبعاً ربيعتي تركت خطيبها والصراحة اني تمنيت اسير واضربه بس كظمت غيظي

الحين الله عوض عن ربيعتي وتزوجت ريال زين بس تراها ماترمس مع ريلها عن اي بنت لانها خلاص تعلمت الدرس زين  :Smile: 

شفتي ابله كم انا طالبة نشيطة  :12 (42):

----------


## فيء

> تدري ابله ترى ربيعتي صار معاها هيك
> 
> خطبها ريال ومن طيبة قلبها كانت ترمس معاه عن ربيعتها وانها تحبها وايد وانها صديقة عمرها وكان هو يخبرها انه مايحب هالبنية ولازم تبطل تحكي معاها
> 
> ولا بعد فترة اكتشفت ربيعتي شي رهيب.......................................
> 
> في يوم اتصلت البنت فيها وخبرتها انها في المستشفى بسبب حريق كبير وتشوهت ايد البنية وصارت ربيعتي تبكي وانجنت عليها بس بنفس اليوم البنت اعترفت وقالت انها ماتستحق منها هالحب ويوم سألت ربيعتي ليش؟ قالت لاني متفقة مع خطيبك على انه بيتركك وبيخطبني
> 
> انا نفسي ماصدقت بس كل الربع عرف بالسالفة وطبعاً ربيعتي تركت خطيبها والصراحة اني تمنيت اسير واضربه بس كظمت غيظي
> ...




الحمدلله اللي عوضها..

----------


## قارب uae

هيه و الله نحن المالجات نبغي دروس حقنا بس

----------


## بنوتة العين

في خاطري أقول كلام حلو لريلي وأسوي حركات دلع مثل ما أقرأ
بس والله استحي 
مع أنه مر كم سنه من عرسنا بس أستحي

أحس أني غير الحريم

(يخي وحده جامده ما تعرف تقول كلام حلو وغزل مثل الحريم)



ما يخصني ابا درس خصوصي ومستعجل

----------


## قلب بنتها

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
انا اتابع واستفيد واضحك من البعض منكم*

----------


## احبه موت

وير آر يو 

مس فيء ؟؟

اب اب

----------


## فيء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


كيف الصحة والحال؟؟

عساكم بإذن الله مرتاحات.. ( آمين )



درسنا اليوم عنوانه :*

*( الهدية المناسبة )*


*كل وحدة فينا تحب تفرح قلب زوجها بهدية رومانسية ...


وكل وحدة فينا تفكر وتلف وتدور ، عشان تلقى الشي المناسب للزوج...


و أول شي يخطر في بالنا احنا الحريم ... ( هدية رومانسية )*



*وفي درس اليوم ، بنغير أفكارنا شوي...


لأن احنا الحريم نظن الوردة الحمرا اللي تفرحنا ، وتخلينا نطير فوق السحاب ، ممكن تسوي بحال الريال نفس الشي ...*

*ولـــــــــــــــــــــكن .. لحظة...


فالرجل ليس كالمرأة....


نحن كلمة حلوة ... تبهدل كيانا ... خخخخخخخخخخخخ

وهم بعد إلهم مشاعر .. بس ردود أفعالهم غير عنا ...



المهم ...*

*كوني عقلانية في شراء الهدية ، قبل أن تكوني عاطفية...


شـــــــــو يعني؟؟؟



يعني ، يا حسناوات ويا فاتنات...


شوفي ريلج شو محتاج..*



*موبايله قديم وبالعافية يشتغل ... فاجئيه بموبايل جديد ، وبتغليف رومانسي للعبة مع رسالة حب...


نعال ريلج .. من متى يستخدمه ... فاجئيه بنعال جديد ولون مميز بس يكون يحبه...


او هدية مميزة ... مثلا .. قولي له بترول سيارتك علي لمدة أسبوع مثلا...


يعني الهدايا خليها مفيدة وعملية...

لأن الأشياء المادية والملموسة ... هي اللي تعجب الرياييل في كل زمان ومكان...*


*أتمنى اكون قدرت اوصل لكم المعلومة........



تررررررررررررر ترررررررررررررررن


رن الجرس ...


ياللا فسحة..


^________________^*

----------


## فيء

درس جديد..


صفحة 40

----------


## فيء

> تسلمين أبله في على الدرووس الحلوووه..
> 
> أبله في ممكن تحطيلناا دروووس حق المالجاات..
> 
> أبله فيء يوم أكلم زوجي أكثر شي يكون عنده خط 
> 
> دايما أقوله أنته تكلمني ليش ترد على الخطوط الثانيه 
> 
> إ>ا كان حد من أهلك أو الدواام أوك رد عليه بس حد ثااني ماشوف شي ضروري
> ...



اتوقع الدروس مفيدة للكل ...


وبالنسبة لموضوع زوجج...

شرات ريلي ... يقول خط ثاني ، واتم أترياه يمكن نص ساعة ...


وااااااااايد كنت اعصب..

بس أقول له ترضى أسوي فيك هالحركات يقول لا...


إنت كل ما يتصل بج ... قولي له عندي خط ثاني ... وخليه دقيقتين عالخط ,, بينقهر...


أو لاتردي عليه على طول ... خليه يتصل اكثر من مرة ...


وبعدين قولي له : اسمح لي كنت مشغولة ...


من كان له حيلة فليحتالها..

----------


## دلوعة شجون

يزاج الله خير يا اختي قصدي يا ابله هههههههههههههه
والله كلام حلو ربي لا يحرمنا من مواضيعج والله وفيه نوع من الرفاهيه وهذا يدل على أخلاقج الحلوة
اقول يا ابلة كثري أو طولي من ساعات الحصص خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## فيء

درش جديد ...


صفحة 40

----------


## جودي79

ابله ابله
انا اثبتت اني طالبة ممتازة، من يوم ماملجت وانا بشتري لريلي كل شهر هدية يحتاجها  :12 (83): 

ابى الدرجة الأولى مع مرتبة الشرف

----------


## فيء

> ابله ابله
> انا اثبتت اني طالبة ممتازة، من يوم ماملجت وانا بشتري لريلي كل شهر هدية يحتاجها 
> 
> ابى الدرجة الأولى مع مرتبة الشرف




شاااااطرة..



^^

----------


## UM MOHD

ana ashtri el gifts fe el munasabat bas enshallah ana ra7 akoun a very good student and i'll buy for him every month gift

----------


## محبة 86

فديت الأبلة هههههههههههه بستوي اتفداج هههههههههههههههه


تسلمين ع الدروس الحلوة و يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## احبه موت

يزااااااااااااج الجنه يا مس فيء 

 :Smile: 

ومنكم نستفيييييييييييييد

----------


## #الهيزه#

*مشكوره ابلتنا على الدروووس الفنتكـ

اممممممممممممممممم

عطوني فكرة اهدي ريلي ؟

تكون الفكرة حركتها حلوه*

----------


## فيء

> *مشكوره ابلتنا على الدروووس الفنتكـ
> 
> اممممممممممممممممم
> 
> عطوني فكرة اهدي ريلي ؟
> 
> تكون الفكرة حركتها حلوه*



*حاليا أحس عقلي مقفل .. ^^


وين الطالبات صاحبات الأفكار...


؟؟؟


يلا الكل يشارك*

----------


## فيء

> تسلمين أبله في على النصيحه..
> 
> قلتله أبله في ترضى تخليني على الخط يقولي لا والله أني ما أرضى..
> 
> أقوله لو أنا أللي أخليك جيه على الخط يقولي عاادي << وأناا مناكي أنقهر...



*قلت لج... طبقي الموضوع عملي...


ومنشوف إذا عادي أو لا


؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


صدق الرياييل مخلوقات عجيبة .. هههههههههههه*

----------


## Um Elyas

مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررحبا مليون
شحالكم خواتي
شحالك أبلة فيء
أنا قرأت الدروس كلها....... الصراحة روووووووعة... والصراحة دمج عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل... وفي أشياء قلتيها ظحكتني من خاطر... ربي يسعدج ويحفظج
وعلى فكرة اليوم طبقت وحدة من الدروس .... والنتيجة عجييييييبة
طبعا اليوم بعد ما قرأت الدروس وققرت أطبق وحدة ... سرت السفير واشتريت رغوة حمام .. وأنا عندي شموع ومعها صحون حلوة جاتني هدية من ربيعتي من ايكيا ... روعة ... الموهيم .. مليت البانيو ماي وحطيت الرغوة ... وحطيت الشموع طبعا وطفيت ليتات الحمام .... ويوم رد أبو الشباب من الدوام ... فتح باب الحمام واتفاجأ طبعا... وقاللي شو هالحركات الرومانسية؟؟؟ قلت له: يا حبيبي انت ترد من الدوام تعبان فحبيت أعمل شي يخليك تسترخي وتنسى الشغل... وطبعا هو اسنانس ونزل في الماي واسترخى استرخاء شديد ... وعقب قاللي تعالي انزلي معاي فالماي... وطبعا أنا كنت استنى يقوللي تعالي ... وما صدقت ونزلت خخخخخخخخخخخخ
وكلمة حلوة مني... وكلمة حلوة مناك
وبعدييييييييييييييييييييييين xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
تعرفون شو يعني هههههههههه
وبعدين يحليله تعشى ونام مثل اليهال وأنا واااااااااايد مستانسة
بسوي جي كل يوم خخخخخخخخ
بيطفش عاد خخخخ

----------


## فيء

> مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررحبا مليون
> شحالكم خواتي
> شحالك أبلة فيء
> أنا قرأت الدروس كلها....... الصراحة روووووووعة... والصراحة دمج عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل... وفي أشياء قلتيها ظحكتني من خاطر... ربي يسعدج ويحفظج
> وعلى فكرة اليوم طبقت وحدة من الدروس .... والنتيجة عجييييييبة
> طبعا اليوم بعد ما قرأت الدروس وققرت أطبق وحدة ... سرت السفير واشتريت رغوة حمام .. وأنا عندي شموع ومعها صحون حلوة جاتني هدية من ربيعتي من ايكيا ... روعة ... الموهيم .. مليت البانيو ماي وحطيت الرغوة ... وحطيت الشموع طبعا وطفيت ليتات الحمام .... ويوم رد أبو الشباب من الدوام ... فتح باب الحمام واتفاجأ طبعا... وقاللي شو هالحركات الرومانسية؟؟؟ قلت له: يا حبيبي انت ترد من الدوام تعبان فحبيت أعمل شي يخليك تسترخي وتنسى الشغل... وطبعا هو اسنانس ونزل في الماي واسترخى استرخاء شديد ... وعقب قاللي تعالي انزلي معاي فالماي... وطبعا أنا كنت استنى يقوللي تعالي ... وما صدقت ونزلت خخخخخخخخخخخخ
> وكلمة حلوة مني... وكلمة حلوة مناك
> وبعدييييييييييييييييييييييين xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ...




الله يهنيكم يارب...

آآآآآآآمين..


ويهي كل عضوات المنتدى بأزواجهم ... آآآآآمين


صلوا على النبي...(صلى الله عليه وسلم )

----------


## Um Elyas

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
نحن بانتظار الدرس القادم يا أبلة
أنا مجهزة الكراس... وبستنى جرس الحصة يرن عشان نبدأ الدرس... خخخخ

----------


## الطيف

مشكورة الغلا عالدروس الحلوة

وعلى سالفة الشموع والجو الرومانسي في الحمام (عزكم الله) ... أنا كل نهاية اسبوع اجهز لريلي الحمام وأودنه فيه بالرغوة والعطور والورود المجففه وأنا إلي أدلكه بالليفة... حشه داش وكالة... ههههههه ... بس يطلع على سنجة عشرة ..
ومرة من المرات استوت حرييييييجه ..... واااااااااااو .... 
وحليلة بوالشباب مسترخي في البانيو والشمعة ورا راسه وفوقها تعليقه بلاستيك... وشوي ونااااار يحترق البلاستيك.. وانا كنت توني داشه عليه .... وهو بعده موب حاس بلي صاير وراه ... جن انقذ الموقف واصب الماي....

قالي ادري بج تبين الفكه مني ...ههههههه ..... وحليلي
عاد انا مديت بوووز..
جان يراضيني ويقول هالكثر تخافين علي وركضتي اطفين الحريجه... عاد انا استانست 

بس موب تحرقون رياييلكم عسب تسمعون كم كلمه حلوه ...ههههههه

اتحملوا على رياييلكم

----------


## الطيف

هيه بخبركم

دووم قبل لا يطلع ريلي من البيت اقوله اتحمل على عمرك حبيبي

ومرة ن المرات نسيت اقوله .... وياني متعور ويشتكي...
قلتله ليش ماتتحمل على عمرك؟؟؟

رد علي تراج ماقلتيلي لما طلعت اتحمل على عمرك؟؟؟؟؟

شفتو اشكثر الكلمة تأثر وخاصة ان تعود عليها الريال

----------


## *الطيف المسافر*

متاااااااااااااااااااابعه باهتمام وصمت...؟وفي انتظار جديدكم.

----------


## الفراشــة

يزاج الله خير على المعلومات والدروس المفيدة
إن شاء الله الكل يستفيد 
يا صعبهم الرياييل

----------


## احبه موت

متااااااااااااااااااابعه

 :12 (48):

----------


## uaeeyes99

تسلمين ابلتنا نايس ايديا

----------


## فيء

تسلمون عالمتابعة والحضور الدائم...


^^

----------


## نور ندى

متابعه الدروس بحماس بله
بس انا ابغي اسوي حركه الشموع في الحمام بس ريلي يوم يرد من الدوام يكون وقت غدا ويوعان ما يستوي اسوي
ففكرت انه بالليل يكون احسن واكثر رومانسيه حتى لو كان في البيت ما بخليه يشوف شو اجهز عسب تكون مفاجئه
اللي عندها افكار ثانيه للمفاجئات تخبرنا
نتريا ترا هدا اسبوع المفاجئات

----------


## ام رشوودي

ررووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## شمايل راك

مشكووووووووووووره ابله فيء ع الموضوع الروووووووووووووعه
وماشاء الله على تفاعل البنات...
هههههه الحمد لله اشوفني ما مقصره بشي مره مكفيه و موفيه ما يحتاي...
فديت ريلي اشتقت له موووووت...
فديتكم ابى منكم افكار حلوه اسويها له و هو راجع يعني مفاجئه طرررر...
والله يوفق الجميع..

----------


## (( عيون ))

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## بنوتة العين

أبله وينج
غايبه اليوم 
سلامات عسى ما شر

----------


## ^مهيريه^

اشتقنالج يا ابله
وينج ؟

----------


## ذويقة

وايد حلوة الدروس فاتني كورس..........تقبلوني..........بخذ صيفي لا تخافين.....بس انا بليدة ف هالسوالف... ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## لب لفواد

بصراحة درواسج أتجنن وووووووووايد حلوة ومفيدة ......

بأنتظار جديدج ....

----------


## فيء

أشكر كل من حضر دروسي...


انتظروني قريبا..



بفتح صفحة يديدة تكملة للموضوع ،


عشان الكل يسفيد...


لأن هالفصل الدراسي ... صار عندنا فائض...


وبنفتح فصل دراسي جديد..


انتظروني...


مصدقة عمري ^^

----------


## cutyah.87

روعه الدروووووس نتريااا الفصل الثاني

----------


## ام حمدان82

يزاج الله خير و نتريا الفصل الثاني يبدا .................

----------


## غلا دعيج

انا بعد اترياج وتريا دروسج الحلوه لا خلى ولا عدم

----------


## al ayoon

يعطيج العافية ابله عالدروس الحلوووة 

وربي يوفق الجميع ويسعدهم في حياتهم ويخلي ريايلكم ما يستغنون عنكم ثانية ^_^

وفي ميزان حسناتج ابله وميزان جميع الطالبات اللي اتحفونا بأفكارهم الحلوة وربي يهنيهم ان شاء الله

----------


## UM MOHD

WAITING FOR YOU MISSSSSSSSS

----------


## الـريم

يالله ردوا البيت

دق الجرس

الباص يترياكم

----------


## نيو لوك

موضوع رائع
جزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## UM MOHD

MISS NO HOME WORK FOR THE WEEKEND??????

----------


## ام المشاكسين

شكرا شكرا يا ابله
فديه ولي امري اولا ابويه والحين حبيبي وغنتي الله لايحرمني منهم

----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

^_^ حليلكن يالمعرسات ..
نحن مرتااااااااااحات و الكل يبا يرضينا من باباتي و ماماتي ...لكن المعرسات حليلهن يسون كل اللي يقدرن عليييييه عشان ريايييييلهن ... ربي يوفقكن يارب والله يسعد الكل

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ماشاءالله رووووووووووووووعه الموضووووووع
يزااااكم الله خير عالدرووووس المفيــده ^_^

----------


## آهات القلب

روووووووووعه الدروس  :Smile:  تسلمين والله

----------


## الضاميه

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## romanah

انتظــــــــــــــــــــــرونـــــــــــــــي ..



لــــــــــــــي عودة ....

----------


## المطر

:SalamAlikom: 



> يزاج الله الف خير


 :Rad:

----------


## احبه موت

نتريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج مس فيء

----------


## UM MOHD

MISS WHERE R U??????

----------


## oأميرة بكلمتيo

يزاج الله كل الخيييييير

والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

بصراحه ما قصرتي


الله يسعدج ويبارك لج بحيااتج

----------


## المحبة لله

تسلمين

----------


## bint_dxb

هههههههههههه والله حلو

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

*هههههههه بصراحه فكره حلوه..ودرس اروع..


شكرا يا ابله*

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

لج الف شكر

----------


## ريمييه

ما فيج حيله

يالا نتريا يديدج ومنج ياابله نستفيد...

----------


## الوجود

مشكورة يالغلا

والله يعطيج العافية... وجزاك الله الف خير...

السموحة

----------


## عذبه الروح

متابعه

----------


## هنوده1

تسلمين يالغاليه على الدروس الرووووووووووووووعه بطبقها وإن شاء الله الرومانيسه تعم زواجنا بنات قولوآآآآمين

شكرا يا أبلتي

----------


## 863a_mEnY

دررووووس رائعه

----------


## Hno0odah

*بصراحه كلدرس احلى من الثاني ... سوري ابله 
انا كل يوم اقرا بس كنت اقرا بعيوني 
واليوم يا ابله حبيت اكتب واشكركم يا ابلاتي العزيزات 
على الدروس الحلوه 
وانشاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتكم 

اانزين متى اعرف جد الريال من مزحه ؟؟؟ 
ايام انا اكون امزح وهو يكون جدي ف لازم يصير تج من بينا 
ما اعرف كيف افهم جده من مزحه ؟؟؟*

----------


## worod22

أبله انا يالسه اقراء من الساعه 3:30 ىوحين الساعه 8:55 ماشاء موضوع حلو ويزااج الله خير ربي يسعدج دنيا وآخره ان شاءالله

----------


## أميرة البيت

للرفع 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أميرة البيت

رفع لتعم الفائدة

----------


## ...الدنيا...

عيبني الموضوع مشكوووره

----------


## آلقلب آلطفولي

مشكوووووره اختي ع الموضوووع الحلووو 

من الصبح وانا اقرا هههه تعبت 

نترياا الدرس اللي بعده

----------


## lotus-girl

up up

----------


## قمر هيا

مشكوووووووووووورة حيااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## أميرة البيت

للرفع
~~~ حملة رفع المواضيع المفيدة ~~~

----------


## ريم وفرح

للرفع

----------


## المهيريه AD

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## *جووري*

دروس حلووه ومفيده حيل 
واغلبهاا صراحه كنت اطبقها ولين احين 


بس عندي ملاحظه صغيرووووونه 
نحن المعرساات صج نفكر باي شي عسب نخلي الريال يحبنا ويتعلق فينا اكثر ونوصل لاخر الحدود عسب هالشي 
بس في يعض الحريم يحسسون الريال بالشي يعني مستعدين يسون اي شي عشاانهم وانا مب ضد هالشي بس لازم مانحسسهم انه صج الي نسويه بس عشانهم يعني بسوي كل شي بس بعد بخليه هو يسوي لي 
لنه في ريايل ربي يهديهم لما يحسون انه حريم جي يملوون وبيقولون ابي وحده تخليني انا اركض وراهاا ابي وحده تخليني انا اسوي لها كل شي عسب ترضااا

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

معلومات مفيده

ولدي نش وما لحقت إلا على 14 صفحه

وبكمل الباقي ف وقت ثاني

----------


## ام نهياني_99

روووووووعه
احلى دروس وربي
يسلمووووووو

----------


## eman1971

انا مخلصة المنهج بس رديت ابي اثبت الحفظ 
تعرفين ابي نسبة مو بس نجاح

----------


## umhamdan2009

موضوع حلو يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

الله يعطيج العافيه على الموضوع الغاوي

----------


## فطمطم2008

ohhhhhhhhhh,finally finish reading the pages
thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx alot

----------

